# Waiting Out The Transgender Catastrophe



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?

Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.

The delusional individuals and the alleged professionals who support the transgender fraud, probably believe that they are correct…as Lenin did and the perpetrators of the Inquisition did.




_1.“What we live through, in any age, is the effect on us of mass emotions and of social conditions from which it is almost impossible to detach ourselves. Often the mass emotions are those which seem the noblest, best and most beautiful. And yet, inside a year, five years, a decade, five decades, people will be asking, ‘How could they have believed that?’ because events will have taken place that will have __banished__ the said mass emotions to the dustbin of __history__.”  -– Doris Lessing, Prisons We Choose to Live Inside (1987)_



2. ”The epidemic of supposed gender dysphoria among children and adolescents — “transgenderism”—has often been described as a cult. The designation is in some ways apt. Though lacking a charismatic leader usually found in such movements, other expert descriptions of cults certainly apply: “designed to destabilize an individual’s sense of self by undermining his or her basic consciousness, reality awareness, beliefs and worldview, [and] emotional control.” Cults also lead the target to believe that “anxiety, uncertainty, and self-doubt can be reduced by adopting the concepts put forth by the group.” 

The promise is a “new identity” that will solve all problems, even as it separates one from family and previous life.



This is especially true in cases of so-called Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria, in which previously normal teenagers (usually girls) suddenly announce their desire to transition to the opposite sex. It is readily apparent how a teenager struggling with severe or even common adolescent angst could be lured into such a group.




3. *Perhaps transgenderism is better described as a form of “social contagion.” *This term refers to “the spread of ideas, feelings and, some think, neuroses through* a community or group by suggestion, gossip, imitation, etc.”*

The explosion of cases of gender dysphoria, previously an exceedingly rare condition, over the last few years has coincided with *a meteoric increase in sympathetic attention to the topic* in regular and social media—thus suggesting social contagion. Parents whose children “come out” as transgender when their friends do certainly agree with this explanation.

Individuals who have been ensnared in but escaped from the transgender movement describe it as an ideology, with elements of both the political and the religious. The devotion to the ideology is so deep that, as one psychiatrist describes the mindset, “[a]nyone who hesitates in supporting transition and [sex-reassignment surgery] is a dinosaur committed to an outgrown, inherently discriminatory understanding of trans persons and needs to be defeated in court or in the public arena.” Will transgenderism be swept away by history?



Not the first time in history that belief triumphed over reality.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 31, 2019)

Homosexuality is a form of contagious mental illness that spreads like a virus to infect the gullible with its depraved ideology.  ....


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...


Apparently we live in a "pretend" world now. (see debates).


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is a contagious mental illness that spreads like a virus to infect the gullible with its depraved ideology.  ....



And, from the OP...

*Perhaps transgenderism is better described as a form of “social contagion.” *This term refers to “the spread of ideas, feelings and, some think, neuroses through* a community or group by suggestion, gossip, imitation, etc.”


There is evidence that the same applies to homosexuality.




"More data are available from the comprehensive study by Laumann et al. (1994),14 who reported that about half those males homosexually active as young adults were no longer active later. 

Rosario et al. (1996)15,16 similarly reported in a longitudinal study that 57% of their gay/lesbian subjects remained exclusively gay/lesbian, but that the remainder had changed to varying degrees. Fox17 reported various degrees of change among bisexual people (not undergoing therapy to change). The summary of these studies and an excellent rule of thumb is that about half of those with exclusive SSA were once bisexual or even heterosexual. 

This is stated explicitly in Sandfort (1997)18 

 California researcher Hart19 reported that roughly 1% of a group of conservative Christian men spontaneously reported (in an anonymous questionnaire on sexual orientation, attitudes and behaviours, but not on change), that they had once been exclusively homosexual but now were happy and adjusted heterosexuals. Had they been specifically asked, the percentage may have been higher. Similarly in a large web survey organised among gay and lesbian youth by !OutProud!20 when asked what they thought about the possibility of sexual orientation change to heterosexual, 1% actually volunteered they had made that change!


From the above we would have to conclude that homosexuality is much more fluid than heterosexuality as shown by the large proportion, 50% (Figure 31) of homosexuals who move toward a heterosexual orientation, compared with the small proportion of heterosexuals who become homosexual.


There is abundant documentation that people with SSA (same sex attraction) do move toward a heterosexual orientation, often with therapeutic assistance, but mostly without it. Some achieve great change, some less, but it is clear that sexual orientation is fluid, not fixed, so that it is impossible to argue it is genetically pre-determined. There is a good possibility that various degrees of change will happen with the right support, including therapy of various kinds. The problem in the present social climate may be finding such support."
http://www.mygenes.co.nz/PDFs/Ch12.pdf


"These are just a portion of all the available studies, but they clearly reveal that sexual attraction is not fixed and immutable."
Is Sexual Orientation Change Possible?

*


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...


Your ignorance has just hit a new height. These people have a big enough struggle on their hands as it is, without ignorant haters piling on for nothing.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...


Not a hater, but it seems like they are vying for attention-much like other fringe groups.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...


Really strange how queers call telling the truth about them "hate". It really is a sickness.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

4. “Transgenderism has shaken the foundations of all we know to be true. *Scientific knowledge is rejected and medical practice co-opted in service of a new “reality”—that “gender” is independent of sex,* that males and females of any age, even young children, are entitled to their own transgender self-identification based only on their feelings, and that literally every individual and every segment of society must bow to their chosen identity at risk of losing reputation, livelihood, and even freedom itself.


Remarkably, this revolution is *happening without any credible scientific evidence to support it. 

*

*The concept of changing one’s biological sex is, of course, nonsense, as sex is determined by unalterable chromosomes. *

An individual can change his hormone levels and undergo surgery to better *imitate the opposite sex, *but a male on the day of his conception will remain a male on the day of his death. And as discussed below, the idea that there is a real personal trait called “gender” that challenges or invalidates the identity significance of biological sex is equally fallacious. 
But the absence of genuine evidence is simply ignored, and faux “evidence” is created to validate* the mania*.



So far. But there are signs of cracks in the grand edifice of transgenderism. As Dr. Malcolm warned in _Jurassic Park_, “Life finds a way.” So does reality. At some point it will reassert itself, and we will ask how this ever could have happened.”          
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?



Society is simply waiting out the transgender absurdity.

And becoming impatient.


----------



## night_son (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...





Transgenderism is a purely ideological construct; a result and consequence of ideological influence on very vulnerable minds. The only true states of existence we human beings can know or experience* voluntarily* are those we choose for ourselves or do to ourselves. Transgenderism is an idea but it is not an idea each so-called transgender individual either came up with on their own or inflicted upon themselves. In order to become the definition of transgender as described by the modern ideology of radical feminist leftism, one must submit to the mutilation of one's mind and body, an act or process that can only be inflicted by a* trained* medical "professional" who is an instrument of ideology, who performs an ideological procedure on the very vulnerable victim. In other words,_ someone_ had an idea sometime in the past that men could become women and vice versa; the so-called trans person neither came up with that idea or the process for attaining its corporeal manifestation. This proves ideological origin in that doctors/mental health "professionals" had to first be indoctrinated into the concept before performing the procedure. 

Of course, and even though all the atheist trolls out there will have a field day, one could make a great argument for transgenderism being a satanic attempt to eradicate mankind. Only God can create new life. The devil or whatever philosophical conclusion one has drawn in the naming of the embodiment of pure evil or pure anti-mankind, cannot create new life so it desecrates life that already exists; mutilates it, morphs it, recreates it in a "demonic" form. That clearly sounds like transgenderism to me. 

Finally, transgenderism is as much an attack on feminism as it is masculinity. Transgenderism destroys the essence of men and women and robs both sexes of the beautiful differences and unique qualities each brings to the state of being human. If transgenderism spread far enough mankind would cease to exist. Thus it is perhaps the most anti-human survival ideology of all time.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> 4. “Transgenderism has shaken the foundations of all we know to be true. *Scientific knowledge is rejected and medical practice co-opted in service of a new “reality”—that “gender” is independent of sex,* that males and females of any age, even young children, are entitled to their own transgender self-identification based only on their feelings, and that literally every individual and every segment of society must bow to their chosen identity at risk of losing reputation, livelihood, and even freedom itself.
> 
> 
> Remarkably, this revolution is *happening without any credible scientific evidence to support it.
> ...


Why are your threads always so full of hate? You must be really unhappy. I pity you.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Denial is always difficult, but admitting your illness is the first step.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...


The story of Sodom was remembered this Sunday where the Lord was going to destroy the city.  Lot asked, if he could find 50 good people would the Lord forgive the city, and they said yes.  Then Lot asked if he could find 40 good people would the lord forgive the city, and the Lord said yes.  Then lot asked if he could find 30 good people would the lord forgive the city, and again the lord said yes.  3 more times Lot asked all the way down to 10 good people, yet the Lord destroyed Sodom because, there were no good men, doing things against God's will.  We are seeing these events again, with inner cities going totally Satanic(liberal) and when the great plague once again shows up, you can blame the "if it feels good, then just do it crowd".  The ends justify the means...


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

night_son said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...


So why did god put all these people in the wrong body?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 4. “Transgenderism has shaken the foundations of all we know to be true. *Scientific knowledge is rejected and medical practice co-opted in service of a new “reality”—that “gender” is independent of sex,* that males and females of any age, even young children, are entitled to their own transgender self-identification based only on their feelings, and that literally every individual and every segment of society must bow to their chosen identity at risk of losing reputation, livelihood, and even freedom itself.
> ...


Pointing out facts is now the new HATE from a liberal, because the truth to a liberal is like garlic to a vampire.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...


So god is powerless to do anything except kill and destroy. Interesting concept.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Very noble of you, how is it you who think you are above God and what HE does?  This is why liberals like you are hated with a passion.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You're still at the denial stage.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


So you're saying that god hates some people? Or is that just you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

night_son said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...




It is the logical extension of the Leftists/Liberals advancing victimology, and raising alleged victims to celebrity status.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


So you are saying that men with tits are women, and if anyone doesnt believe that they are in denial?


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


They want to live as women and be considered a woman. I have no problem with that. Live and let live. You, on the other hand, are so freaked out by this that you have to spew hate at them. Get a grip.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I'm a Libertarian, so that's makes you wrong. Again.


----------



## night_son (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



This is a clear and shocking (or at least, it ought to be) example of the brainwashing every "modern" individual claims they will never fall for. Of course a man cannot ever be a woman. What's hilariously tragic for the wannabe atheist/postmodernist, is how they in one breath deny the existence of God because they cannot "see" Him, and with the next breath demand acceptance of a reality our own physical eyes debunk within seconds. Ideological conditioning is what the trans proselytizing crowd are victims of.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

night_son said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


So why did god put all these people in the wrong body?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

night_son said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





The truth seems to bring the brainwashed out with an attitude.

They can't imagine anyone refusing to accept the government school indoctrination.


And, no better proof of the adage, 'If you don't stand for something, you'll believe anything"....like men deciding to be women, and vice versa.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

*One of the problems is that pseudo-scientists and academics are more in favor of making a name for themselves, than of advancing truth.*




5. “Human sex “is a binary, biologically determined, and immutable trait from conception forward.”
… there is no “spectrum” of sex along which human beings can be found. Biological sex is binary. According to University of California–Santa Barbara evolutionary biologist Dr. Colin Wright, “The claim that classifying people’s sex upon anatomy and genetics ‘has no basis in science’ has itself no basis in reality, as any method exhibiting a predictive accuracy of over 99.98 percent would place it among the most precise methods in all the life sciences.”




6. By contrast, *“gender identity” is a psychological phenomenon, not an immutable characteristic, and not found anywhere in the body, brain, or DNA*. There is no medical test that can detect it.   …. the condition clearly is not genetic. Nor is there any evidence to support the common claim that a patient has a “girl’s brain in a boy’s body,” or vice versa, as repeated in media sensations such as _I Am Jazz._

 To the contrary, *every cell of a male’s brain has a Y chromosome and every cell of a female’s brain has two X chromosomes*, which is true regardless of whether the individual “feels like” the opposite sex.

*Any “evidence” of an innate gender identity is utterly fictitious;* to the contrary, there is much unrefuted evidence that various psychological and environmental factors are determinative.”                                                     
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?




What response do the supporters have to these facts???

The same response that Liberals/Progressives have to every factual argument: “is not, isssssssss noooooooottttttttttttt!!!!!

Spineless sycophants are fearful of confronting the Liberal elites.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> *One of the problems is that pseudo-scientists and academics are more in favor of making a name for themselves, than of advancing truth.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody is saying that their chromosomes change. They feel born in the wrong body and want to live as the opposite sex. Why so much hate and hysteria?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 31, 2019)

*Cleaned thread, 12 posts deleted.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 31, 2019)

Homosexuality and transgenderism are two different issues.

As far as transgenderism, I have no problem with it as long is it is an adult decision and not something foisted on children as well as drawing the line when it comes to sports and whatnot.  As usual, the extreme left keeps pushing and pushing until they make a mockery of things.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


So you are okay with mentally ill people being allowed to mingle with the "normal" people?  I need clarification.  Would you be okay with men with tits being allowed to purchase an AR-15?


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




Like this?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Homosexuality and transgenderism are two different issues.
> 
> As far as transgenderism, I have no problem with it as long is it is an adult decision and not something foisted on children as well as drawing the line when it comes to sports and whatnot.  As usual, the extreme left keeps pushing and pushing until they make a mockery of things.




But it is foisted.....forced....on children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




It is beyond that.....

The Democrat Party uses intersectionality to give status to candidates.


A gay, black, illegal alien transgender would be a shoe-in as their candidate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

*Where did ‘transgenderism’ begin?*

*Guinea pigs.*

And, coincidentally….the same place as Liberalism/Progressivism…..in Germany.




7.”….where did the concepts of gender identity and transgenderism come from? Origins rest in a group of “sexologists” of the 1950s, prominent among them German-born endocrinologist Dr. Harry Benjamin ….urged its treatment with “sex reassignment” surgery (a longstanding interest of his, dating back to his *early-career fascination with efforts to change surgically the sex of guinea pigs). …He thus ignored (according to his own case-history write-ups) blatant signs of psychopathology* in the patients whom he treated medically for confusion about their sex.”


8. “The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) describes the linguistic innovation as follows:
*From a purely scientific standpoint, human beings possess a biologically determined sex and innate sex differences.* No sexologist could actually change a person’s genes through hormones and surgery. *Sex change is objectively impossible*. [Sexologists’] solution was to hijack the word gender and infuse it with a new meaning that applied to persons.

*“There is zero point zero zero” science behind the concept.”                        
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?*



There are always pols, pseudo-scientists, academics who will advance the Liberal insanity for their own purposes.....just look at the global warmist scheme, too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You didnt answer my question, should someone mentally ill, be able to purchase an AR-15?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> But it is foisted.....forced....on children.




I do think there are cases where boys express some feminine characteristics and overeager parents act in encouraging ways, yes.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 31, 2019)

night_son said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...



This wall of pedantry is summed up as: Trangenderism is bad. God says so. So profound in its predictability.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




No, you dunce: science says there is no such thing.

Only Liberals do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


This guys career just ended..

Mario Lopez: It's 'Dangerous' for Parents to Support Transgender Children


> Mario Lopez is being criticized for claiming it's "dangerous" for parents to support children who identify as transgender.
> 
> The 45-year-old television personality made his comments in June during an appearance on _The Candace Owens Show_, a video series on the PragerU YouTube channel, but they sparked blowback on social media this week.


 Liberal parents have always been the type of parent that neglects their childrens wants and needs.  Now of course that is the spiritual and moral wants and needs not materialistic wants , as we see liberal children get what ever they want by throwing tantrums to get it.  But instead of the parent being a parent and explain why they shouldn't have it, they just give in and let the child win.  This is why morally liberals are fucked in the brain. 

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


So now you hate black people as well? Not surprised, most zipperheads do.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Actually, the 2nd doesn't allow any infringement of any kind to owning one.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Liberal parents have always been the type of parent that neglects their childrens wants and needs.



Unsupported, hyperbolic horse shit.



andaronjim said:


> Now of course that is the spiritual and moral wants and needs not materialistic wants , as we see liberal children get what ever they want by throwing tantrums to get it.



'Liberal children'? So stupid. Children aren't conservative or liberal by default, you fucking moron. It's learned behavior. Your partisan rose colored glasses obscure you from seeing the basic realities of life, so digging further into your biased, idiotic viewpoints is futile.



andaronjim said:


> But instead of the parent being a parent and explain why they shouldn't have it, they just give in and let the child win. This is why morally liberals are fucked in the brain.



Yawn. Even more unsupported, hyperbolic horse shit. Thanks for nothing, as usual.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




They do savage those who don't agree....but, that's the hallmark of all the totalitarian regimes.....Nazis, Communists, Fascists, ....and Liberals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

_9. *These deluded individuals who imagine they can change their sex require therapy, not credence.*_

Dedicated physicians adhere to the Hippocratic Oath: “First, do no harm.”

That is not a consideration for Liberals. They function as there predecessors, the Bolsheviks, did….and this bogus transgender scheme does harm their subjects.



_What if we provide that therapy…or simply ignore the delusions????_

_ *“…children with gender dysphoria who are allowed to experience natural puberty will come to accept their sex by adulthood in 61 to 98 percent of cases. *_


*There is no evidence that so-called gender-affirming treatment (GAT) has any positive effect on the long-term psychological well-being*_ of individuals who suffer gender dysphoria. Such people do, in fact, have high rates of suicide before treatment (with the rate of suicide attempts nine times the rate of the general population). But a study from Sweden, a highly “affirming” country for citizens who consider themselves transgender, shows that undergoing GAT does not reduce the suicide rate for these patients. In fact, their rate of completed suicide was found to be 19 times the rate for the general population. _

_…1979 was Johns Hopkins Chief of Psychiatry Paul McHugh―a physician who recognizes the psychological basis of gender dysphoria and who characterizes the possibility of sex change as “starkly, nakedly false”…”              _
_https://www.mercatornet.com/conjugality/view/will-transgenderism-be-swept-away-by-history/22676_



_Coincidentally, the same folks who advance this fraud, advance socialism….equally fraudulent._



_But  neither truth, science, nor facts stand in the way of Liberal/Progressive dogma.  Anything that destroys tradition, values or the heritage of Western Civilization, must be employed, and advanced.         _


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No, but they can purchase a mac 10 or an ak47.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, now when I was living in Georgia, a mentally ill person was allowed out of his rubber room, went to a gun shop, purchased a handgun and shot 5 people, then he put the gun in a garbage can and was arrested and put back in his room.  Do you think mentally ill people should own weapons?

I know it is very hard for someone of your low IQ to come to grips with reality.  If you cant understand, just say so.


Mental Patient and Shootings Puzzle Georgians


> Georgia officials are trying to sort out why the man accused of shooting five people in a shopping mall here Tuesday had been released from a state mental hospital a day earlier.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


It's not what I want but what the Constitution says, and it says NO infringements whatsoever to owning any kind of weapon. So either amend the 2nd, or let them and children have guns.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions _for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?_



10. *“Transgender orthodoxy* (or ideology or theology) has thus seized Western society with *absolutely no basis in fact. *



At various points *in history, the field of medicine has embraced evidence-free practices*, such as lobotomies in the early twentieth century, as has the field of psychotherapy (phrenology, for example). But in none of these cases did the _professions as a whole demand absolute acceptance of, and perhaps participation in, the groundless doctrines_….medical professionals across the spectrum now not only ignore the absence of evidence, they deny even facts that have been obvious to every sane human being since creation.


…*politically based insistence that black is white has enshrined treatments that are extraordinarily damaging to patient health,* both physical and mental. …. complicit endocrinologists, who administer hormones with harmful and often irreversible consequences, who then refer the children to complicit surgeons, who wield the scalpel to remove healthy organs and create pathetic, non-functioning replicas of others.


Professional medical societies cower before these activists and create guidelines based not on science but on politics. *Dissenting physicians are bullied into silence*, leading the outside world to believe the lie that the medical profession as a whole supports the “affirmation” of gender identity as incongruent with biological sex. Medical ethicists muse that physicians’ participation in these schemes should be required as a condition of licensure.



*Transgender activists *in the medical profession go a step further: They even support legislative prohibitions on what they call “conversion therapy.” This means psychiatrists and other psychotherapists are banned from even exploring with a patient the underlying psychological basis for the dysphoria. … *doctors in the new gender industry collude with the political gender radicals *to ban the very psychiatric treatment that could spare a patient a lifetime of warring with his own body.”                                                                  
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?




Just imagine.....if these acolytes of Liberalism had the power they seek......none of your children would be safe.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> 2. ”The epidemic of supposed gender dysphoria among children and adolescents — “transgenderism”—has often been described as a cult.



It is a cult, but unfortunately it is the truth and the reality of what children are forced to endure for the sexual gratification of abusive and self-indulgent parents.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 2. ”The epidemic of supposed gender dysphoria among children and adolescents — “transgenderism”—has often been described as a cult.
> ...


Back in the day Margaret Sanger had planned parenthood clinics that sterilized mentally ill people, because they didnt want those insane people to breed.  I think that is the only smart thing she did, because we now see the results of what happens when you let crazy people breed like rabbits.


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions _for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have a question: where do you get all your copy&paste nonsense? You seem to have an endless supply of it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 2. ”The epidemic of supposed gender dysphoria among children and adolescents — “transgenderism”—has often been described as a cult.
> ...




Can you imagine a parent encouraging this:


This is a little boy....


----------



## Taz (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


They are going to grow up whatever sexual leaning they were born with anyways, being gay isn't a choice or something you learn. Ya, I know, you are that stupid.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 31, 2019)

Taz said:


> They are going to grow up whatever sexual leaning they were *born with* anyways



*Conceived with.*

GOP birthers and DNC abortionists both need to be corrected severely for that. Put that god-awful medieval-jew circumcision instrument away, once and for all.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

.....if these acolytes of Liberalism had the power they seek......none of your children would be safe.
They'd be indoctrinated into believing they were the other sex, and needed surgery.



11. “…statistics from 2011 estimated *that only 0.2 to 0.3 percent of the adult population suffered gender dysphoria, *so presumably the percentage of children was even smaller). But a particularly disturbing feature of the current transgender mania is the *insistence that even very young children can “know” they are of the opposite sex, *with the resulting conclusion that they are entitled to medical assistance in *permanently transforming their bodies* to match their feelings.



12. The modern treatment regimen for gender-dysphoric children …. includes potentially four steps: “social transition,” in which the confused child is referred to by a new name and new pronouns and is allowed to dress and otherwise act as a member of the opposite sex;

suppression of natural puberty by administering puberty-blockers called GnRH agonists, which supposedly will give the child more time to decide on further transitioning steps before his or her body can develop naturally into sexual maturity;

 “hormonal transition,” the administration of powerful physiology-manipulating, cross-sex hormones; and then “surgical transition.”

The undisputed physical effects of this GAT are shocking. According to massive research compiled by the American College of Pediatricians, administering cross-sex hormones and puberty-blockers carries enormous risks: heart disease, blood clots, strokes, arrested bone growth, osteoporosis, cancer, crippling joint pain, depression, and suicidal ideation. Interference with normal puberty and sexual maturation, which results from both puberty-blockers and cross-sex hormones, will also cause sterility and permanent sexual dysfunction. … long-term consequences are unknown.

The surgery (SRS) is gruesome. Female patients may be given hysterectomies, vaginectomies, and double mastectomies—all of the removed organs, of course, perfectly healthy—and some surgeons are stripping skin from girls’ forearms to create non-functioning replicas of penises. Sex organs (penis, testicles, scrotum) of a male patient are removed, and a faux vagina is created that must be kept open with a dilator to prevent the wound from collapsing on itself and healing.

One of the more disturbing aspects of the Endocrine Society’s subordination of sound medical practice to political demands is its treatment of the permanent sterility that will result if the GAT is fully implemented.”                                 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?





Get the idea? Sacrifice confused individuals at the alter of the imaginary ‘transgenderism.’

One more up to date agreement by the Left with their predecessor: 
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." 
Leon Trotsky


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sex organs (penis, testicles, scrotum) of a male*[-born as altered in utero]* patient are removed, and a faux vagina is created that must be kept open with a dilator to prevent the wound from collapsing on itself and healing.



In fact I am entirely lacking a “male” prostate and I have a real vagina as well as uterus and ovaries that were at one time cancerous and metastatic but still function on a monthly cycle of sorts, although they are closed up and inaccessible.

All the doctors I have yet seen have yet to serve their just punishment for the hideous and ghastly bad medicine they have with one consent forced me to endure in this life.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 31, 2019)

Homosexuality is another name on a huge list of  neurotic sexual fetishes. Regardless of whether  liberals treat them like a newly discovered endangered species in need of protection. Homosexuals have been around a long time. We all understand that, and they will be here until the human race vanishes. I just don't understand why anyone believes they need to get married or are comparable to Heterosexuals. Marriage WAS about having children and protecting THEM, at least it used to be. It was a practical institution not a special merit badge for "breeders". Liberal zeitgeist seem to be like rebellious nihilist contrarian teenagers in Goth makeup. And they aren't fighting for "gay" rights, because gays have the same rights everyone does.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Here is  a real fringe group for you:
Intercessors for America Prays for End to Satanic ‘Transgendering’ of America | Right Wing Watch



> But he described it as “all part of a much larger, more nefarious” push, which is “not so much about being gay” as it is about “amassing of state power” and “suppressing the proclamation of the gospel altogether.” Kubal said that the Equality Act, which recently passed the U.S. House of Representatives, “will criminalize our ability to describe truth as truth.”





> Gender identity, Phil declared, has been “concocted out of thin air.” He interrupted Kubal when he made a reference to transgender people to insist, “There is no one who is actually transgender.”
> 
> “I see the whole transgender project as a war on the human body,” said Phil, “a war led by Satan and grounded in his hatred for humankind “because we bear God’s image.”


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 31, 2019)

Exactly what does anything of this have anything to do with anyone else? The people who complain the most about LGBTs, etc., seem to have their own marriages intact, their own religions and houses of worship intact.They do not seem to have lost anything. Are the complainers being forced to end their marriages to their opposite-sex spouses?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Exactly what does anything of this have anything to do with anyone else? The people who complain the most about LGBTs, etc., seem to have their own marriages intact, their own religions and houses of worship intact.They do not seem to have lost anything. Are the complainers being forced to end their marriages to their opposite-sex spouses?





See if someone with a higher IQ than you....that would be just about anyone....will read and explain this post to you, and you might see why this transgender fantasy is a danger....
'

11. “…statistics from 2011 estimated *that only 0.2 to 0.3 percent of the adult population suffered gender dysphoria, *so presumably the percentage of children was even smaller). But a particularly disturbing feature of the current transgender mania is the *insistence that even very young children can “know” they are of the opposite sex, *with the resulting conclusion that they are entitled to medical assistance in *permanently transforming their bodies* to match their feelings.



12. The modern treatment regimen for gender-dysphoric children …. includes potentially four steps: “social transition,” in which the confused child is referred to by a new name and new pronouns and is allowed to dress and otherwise act as a member of the opposite sex;

suppression of natural puberty by administering puberty-blockers called GnRH agonists, which supposedly will give the child more time to decide on further transitioning steps before his or her body can develop naturally into sexual maturity;

“hormonal transition,” the administration of powerful physiology-manipulating, cross-sex hormones; and then “surgical transition.”

The undisputed physical effects of this GAT are shocking. According to massive research compiled by the American College of Pediatricians, administering cross-sex hormones and puberty-blockers carries enormous risks: heart disease, blood clots, strokes, arrested bone growth, osteoporosis, cancer, crippling joint pain, depression, and suicidal ideation. Interference with normal puberty and sexual maturation, which results from both puberty-blockers and cross-sex hormones, will also cause sterility and permanent sexual dysfunction. … long-term consequences are unknown.

The surgery (SRS) is gruesome. Female patients may be given hysterectomies, vaginectomies, and double mastectomies—all of the removed organs, of course, perfectly healthy—and some surgeons are stripping skin from girls’ forearms to create non-functioning replicas of penises. Sex organs (penis, testicles, scrotum) of a male patient are removed, and a faux vagina is created that must be kept open with a dilator to prevent the wound from collapsing on itself and healing.

One of the more disturbing aspects of the Endocrine Society’s subordination of sound medical practice to political demands is its treatment of the permanent sterility that will result if the GAT is fully implemented.” 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?





Get the idea? Sacrifice confused individuals at the alter of the imaginary ‘transgenderism.’

One more up to date agreement by the Left with their predecessor: 
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." 
Leon Trotsky


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> 11. “…statistics from 2011 estimated *that only 0.2 to 0.3 percent of the adult population suffered gender dysphoria, *so presumably the percentage of children was even smaller). But a particularly disturbing feature of the current transgender mania is the *insistence that even very young children can “know” they are of the opposite sex, *with the resulting conclusion that they are entitled to medical assistance in *permanently transforming their bodies* to match their feelings.


I didn't bother to read most of your hysterical drivel but this jumped out at me. It's a flat out lie.  Children are NOT subjected to irreversible gender reassignment, Stop making shit up and posting ridiculous propaganda from extremist sources.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 11. “…statistics from 2011 estimated *that only 0.2 to 0.3 percent of the adult population suffered gender dysphoria, *so presumably the percentage of children was even smaller). But a particularly disturbing feature of the current transgender mania is the *insistence that even very young children can “know” they are of the opposite sex, *with the resulting conclusion that they are entitled to medical assistance in *permanently transforming their bodies* to match their feelings.
> ...





If I had a dollar for every lying Liberal who claimed not to have read my posts, but rushed to dispute same, I might actually give up spinning straw into gold.

Of course, stupidity is to be expected from one who chooses an oxymoron for his avi.

The patriot's creed: individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government



The Progressive creed: the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


And never the two coincide.


Get it, you dunce?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

13. My explanation for the hysteria called transgenderism is that it stems from the Liberal's searching for and creating victims, and claiming those ‘victims’ must be considered to be celebrities and heroes.



There are some other explanations…


“The mania results from the elevation of* the narcissistic autonomous Self,* which is entitled to whatever choice it deems desirable at the moment—even a choice that violates physical reality.


The mania results from the developing* concept that patient desire should be the primary if not sole determinant of medical treatment.* The WPATH guidelines make clear that the demands of the patient trump the ethical concerns of the physician. Carrying this concept to its logical conclusion, one dysphoric man argued in a chilling essay in _The New York Times_ that a doctor should be obligated to provide the mutilating surgery the patient wants to better resemble a woman—


The mania results from *the cult of experts*. Parents whose every instinct screams that their children need psychotherapy, not GAT, yield to *professionals who claim to know better.* If the expert says the appropriate treatment is X, then every non-expert is expected to submit without question—even if the folly of the recommended course is a flashing red light.

According to researchers who interviewed surgeons involved in the early phases of SRS, the surgery appealed to some physicians’ desire “to prove to themselves that there was nothing they were surgically incapable of performing.” *Change a man into a woman or a woman into a man, and ye shall be as gods.*


 The mania ultimately results from t*he decline of religious faith.* None of the cultural evolution described above could have happened in a society that still recognized the reality of God, and of biblical and natural law. And to paraphrase Chesterton, the person who does not believe in God believes not in nothing, but rather in anything.”           
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?




"Whom the gods would destroy they first make mad"

 Longfellow must have had Liberals/Democrats in mind.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Children are not subjected to irreversible  gender reassignment . Get it dunce? Actually your are worse than a dunce. You are a liar and you know it.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> One more up to date agreement by the Left with their predecessor:
> "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life."
> Leon Trotsky



Left is left.



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Children are NOT subjected to irreversible gender reassignment, Stop making shit up and posting ridiculous propaganda from extremist sources.



Knee-jerk democrat denialism. You haven't been keeping up with the news. Society is in fact *regressing* from the Holocaust horrors of national socialist labor, thank God.

People just aren't as sociable & civil as you'd like to think they could be of only they'd believe _your_ lies and leftist propaganda.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


The only entity with worse media coverage than Trump is Satan.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...





You couldn't be more wrong!


The Devil has an entire political party cheering for him, and executing his commands....and it is the major party!


"*Alinsky famously dedicated his book, Rules for Radicals, the subject of Hillary’s thesis, to Lucifer, “the first radical who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that, at least, he won his own kingdom.” *

In 1972, he said in a Playboy interview, “If there is an after-life and I have anything to say about it I will, unreservedly, choose to go to Hell. Hell would be Heaven for me. All my life I have been with the have-nots. Over here if you’re a have-not you’re short of dough. If you’re a have-not in Hell you’re short of virtue. *Once I get into Hell I’ll start organizing the have-nots. With a smile. They’re my kind of people.”*



Saul Alinsky was the author of Chicago’s community organizing. Barack *Obama’s only work experience previous to election as an Illinois senator was as an Alinsky movement community organizer. *As state senator, huge number of his votes amounted to a contemptuous “present.” Hillary Clinton’s Worldview: A Eulogy – Mallory Millett


----------



## Third Party (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So, is Trump off the hook?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





When you attempt to insult your betters, it behooves you to try to stick to correct usage:

You wrote "Actually *your are* worse than a dunce."

That would be "Actually* you're *worse than a dunce."


 And thank you for coming by....until now, I had never met  the result of a first cousin marriage.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...





I believe you mean that Trump remains #1 with worst media coverage.


But....he can't engage with Satan in any way, as the Devil has an order of protection against Trump.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You just keep spitting up on yourself. I called you out on your lie that children are being subjected to gender reassignment surgury. All that you can do is blather about the "progressive creed" and who the fuck even understands the rest. Wipe the spit off of your chin, get over the hysteria  and try to address the issue that I raised


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Christ you are a moron! You’re and you are is the same fucking thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




"...gender reassignment surgury."


Wait....did you just misspell 'surgery'?????f


And did I just force you to devolve into vulgarity????


How the heck do you find your way back to the refrigerator box you call home??????

Bread crumbs????


Shiny pebbles?????





I predict a future for you as a seeing-eye person for a blind dog.

Gads, you're an imbecile.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...







11. “…statistics from 2011 estimated *that only 0.2 to 0.3 percent of the adult population suffered gender dysphoria, *so presumably the percentage of children was even smaller). But a particularly disturbing feature of the current transgender mania is the *insistence that even very young children can “know” they are of the opposite sex, *with the resulting conclusion that they are entitled to medical assistance in *permanently transforming their bodies* to match their feelings.



12. The modern treatment regimen for gender-dysphoric children …. includes potentially four steps: “social transition,” in which the confused child is referred to by a new name and new pronouns and is allowed to dress and otherwise act as a member of the opposite sex;

suppression of natural puberty by administering puberty-blockers called GnRH agonists, which supposedly will give the child more time to decide on further transitioning steps before his or her body can develop naturally into sexual maturity;

“hormonal transition,” the administration of powerful physiology-manipulating, cross-sex hormones; and then “surgical transition.”

The undisputed physical effects of this GAT are shocking. According to massive research compiled by the American College of Pediatricians, administering cross-sex hormones and puberty-blockers carries enormous risks: heart disease, blood clots, strokes, arrested bone growth, osteoporosis, cancer, crippling joint pain, depression, and suicidal ideation. Interference with normal puberty and sexual maturation, which results from both puberty-blockers and cross-sex hormones, will also cause sterility and permanent sexual dysfunction. … long-term consequences are unknown.

The surgery (SRS) is gruesome. Female patients may be given hysterectomies, vaginectomies, and double mastectomies—all of the removed organs, of course, perfectly healthy—and some surgeons are stripping skin from girls’ forearms to create non-functioning replicas of penises. Sex organs (penis, testicles, scrotum) of a male patient are removed, and a faux vagina is created that must be kept open with a dilator to prevent the wound from collapsing on itself and healing.

One of the more disturbing aspects of the Endocrine Society’s subordination of sound medical practice to political demands is its treatment of the permanent sterility that will result if the GAT is fully implemented.” 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?





Get the idea? Sacrifice confused individuals at the alter of the imaginary ‘transgenderism.’

One more up to date agreement by the Left with their predecessor: 
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." 
Leon Trotsky


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 31, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Cut out the vulgarity.

Try to behave like an adult.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...


Why are you obsessed with transgender people?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 31, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If you are going to go off on correct usage, it is a good idea to ensure you utilize correct usage in order to lambaste your target.   “And” is generally discouraged at the beginning of a sentence.  You also need a period at the end of your “patriot’s creed” sentence.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...



IMO this has a lot of corollaries to the "multiple personalities" trend that appeared in the 80s, especially with the publication and popularity of the novel "Sybil". Amazingly, (or not), the uptick in the diagoses of MP in that time frame surged as well. 

It was basically voodoo social science/psychology, as it turns out. 

Dissociative Identity Disorder: How the Media Created a Diagnostic Fad • Great Plains Skeptic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> The undisputed physical effects of this GAT are shocking. According to massive research compiled by the American College of Pediatricians, administering cross-sex hormones and puberty-blockers carries enormous risks: heart disease, blood clots, strokes, arrested bone growth, osteoporosis, cancer, crippling joint pain, depression, and suicidal ideation. Interference with normal puberty and sexual maturation, which results from both puberty-blockers and cross-sex hormones, will also cause sterility and permanent sexual dysfunction. … long-term consequences are unknown.



american college of pediatricians bias - Bing

*American College of Pediatricians.* The American College of Pediatricians ( ACPeds) is a socially conservative advocacy group of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States. The group was founded in 2002 by a group of pediatricians, including Joseph Zanga, a past president of the American Academy of Pediatrics...
*American College of Pediatricians - Wikipedia*
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_College_of_Pediatricians

*The American College of Pediatricians Is an Anti-LGBT ...*
https://*www.psychologytoday.com*/.../the-*american*-*college*-*pediatricians*-is-anti-lgbt-group
The ACP seems to be the only group of *physicians* holding this stance, with the *American Academy of Child* & *Adolescent Psychiatry*, The *American Academy of Pediatrics*, The *American Medical Association*, among others vehemently disagreeing.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

Coyote said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...




Why do you fear the truth?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...





As is the case with 'social justice,' and 'social science,' neither justice nor science need modifiers.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > The undisputed physical effects of this GAT are shocking. According to massive research compiled by the American College of Pediatricians, administering cross-sex hormones and puberty-blockers carries enormous risks: heart disease, blood clots, strokes, arrested bone growth, osteoporosis, cancer, crippling joint pain, depression, and suicidal ideation. Interference with normal puberty and sexual maturation, which results from both puberty-blockers and cross-sex hormones, will also cause sterility and permanent sexual dysfunction. … long-term consequences are unknown.
> ...





False.


The above, as is true of so very many organizations, has been co-opted by the Left, and merely parrots their propaganda.


Liberals/Leftists "...are using the myth that people are born transgender to justify engaging in massive, uncontrolled, and unconsented *experimentation on children who have a psychological condition that would otherwise resolve after puberty* in the vast majority of cases.

Today’s institutions that promote transition affirmation are *pushing children to impersonate the opposite sex*, sending many of them down the path of puberty blockers, sterilization, the removal of healthy body parts, and untold psychological damage.

These harms constitute nothing less than *institutionalized child abuse.* 
Sound ethics demand an immediate end to the use of pubertal suppression, cross-sex hormones, and sex reassignment surgeries in children and adolescents, as well as *an end to promoting gender ideology* via school curricula and legislative policies." I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.



Here's what everyone with a functioning brain is aware of:

*O'Sullivan's First Law* (a.k.a. O'Sullivan's Law), paraphrased by George Will as stating that any institution that is not libertarian and classically liberal will, over time, become collectivist and statist. 

O'Sullivan's First Law: All organizations that are not actually right-wing will over time become left-wing. I cite as supporting evidence the ACLU, the Ford Foundation, and the Episcopal Church. The reason is, of course, that people who staff such bodies tend to be the sort who don't like private profit, business, making money, the current organization of society, and, by extension, the Western world. At which point Michels's Iron Law of Oligarchy takes over — and the rest follows. 
http://old.nationalreview.com/flashback/flashback-jos062603.asp


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> These harms constitute nothing less than *institutionalized child abuse.*
> Sound ethics demand an immediate end to the use of pubertal suppression, cross-sex hormones, and sex reassignment surgeries in children and adolescents, as well as *an end to promoting gender ideology* via school curricula



Very true, but you have omitted cross-sex hormones administered to the unborn in utero.
Which is a big part of the problem, concealed by liberal feminist abortion-rights it's-my-body politics.



PoliticalChic said:


> legislative policies." I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.



“Well, shoot. My buddy the obstetrician // gynecogist uses a medieval jewish circumcision instrument in practice, and I just love children. Damn. Those conservatives let the cat out of the bag. We've got to commit them to a mental institution so they don't spread their ideology, or worse yet, gain access to firearms.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


It is still a lie!
Gender Dysphoria in Children


> Children with gender dysphoria are suffering. Some of them have coexisting mental health disorders, some of them are bullied, and some of them attempt suicide. They should be treated with compassion and not with false assurances that gender transition will reliably solve their problems. We can’t predict whose dysphoria will persist into adulthood. We can offer counselling, use medical treatments cautiously, and delay irreversible surgeries until the child is truly able to give informed consent. Perhaps the best solution would be for society to reject the 2-gender dichotomy, accept that gender is a spectrum, and be more accepting of individual differences in feelings and behaviors that fall anywhere along that spectrum. Until that happens, we should indeed tread carefully.



The current practice is to go slowly and with caution
When Transgender Kids Transition, Medical Risks are Both Known and Unknown



> One of the more recent medical developments is the use of puberty blockers to treat children who are transgender or gender non-conforming. The medications, which suppress the body’s production of estrogen or testosterone, essentially pause the changes that would occur during puberty.
> 
> “That’s really what these pubertal blockers do,” Dr. Rob Garofalo told FRONTLINE. Garofalo is the director of the Lurie Children’s Hospital’s Gender and Sex Development Program. “They allow these families the opportunity to hit a pause button, to prevent natal puberty … until we know that that’s either the right or the wrong direction for their particular child.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > These harms constitute nothing less than *institutionalized child abuse.*
> ...


What????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






I never lie.

There is no such thing as 'transgenderism.'

No one can change their sex.....QED....any bending of the knee and the neck to this farce is engaging in child abuse.




 “Transgenderism has shaken the foundations of all we know to be true. *Scientific knowledge is rejected and medical practice co-opted in service of a new “reality”—that “gender” is independent of sex,* that males and females of any age, even young children, are entitled to their own transgender self-identification based only on their feelings, and that literally every individual and every segment of society must bow to their chosen identity at risk of losing reputation, livelihood, and even freedom itself.


Remarkably, this revolution is *happening without any credible scientific evidence to support it. 
*


*The concept of changing one’s biological sex is, of course, nonsense, as sex is determined by unalterable chromosomes. *

An individual can change his hormone levels and undergo surgery to better *imitate the opposite sex, *but a male on the day of his conception will remain a male on the day of his death. And as discussed below, the idea that there is a real personal trait called “gender” that challenges or invalidates the identity significance of biological sex is equally fallacious. 
But the absence of genuine evidence is simply ignored, and faux “evidence” is created to validate* the mania*.



So far. But there are signs of cracks in the grand edifice of transgenderism. As Dr. Malcolm warned in _Jurassic Park_, “Life finds a way.” So does reality. At some point it will reassert itself, and we will ask how this ever could have happened.” 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?






“Children who struggle to match their gender identity with their biological sex should not be pushed into transgender therapies, but given treatments that help treat the underlying cause of the dysphoria, said doctors in the field.

From a medical standpoint, deciding not to offer hormonal therapy to children who experience gender dysphoria is “not a judgment” on the child, but a matter of the best medical healthcare,…” 
'No science' behind transgender therapy for kids, doctors warn



Did I mention that you are a moron?????


Or...are you tired of everyone telling you that?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Horseshit!

Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



There is no such thing as transsexualism.

It is made up, like like successful socialism.....a pretense.





4. “Transgenderism has shaken the foundations of all we know to be true. *Scientific knowledge is rejected and medical practice co-opted in service of a new “reality”—that “gender” is independent of sex,* that males and females of any age, even young children, are entitled to their own transgender self-identification based only on their feelings, and that literally every individual and every segment of society must bow to their chosen identity at risk of losing reputation, livelihood, and even freedom itself.


Remarkably, this revolution is *happening without any credible scientific evidence to support it. 
*


*The concept of changing one’s biological sex is, of course, nonsense, as sex is determined by unalterable chromosomes. *

An individual can change his hormone levels and undergo surgery to better *imitate the opposite sex, *but a male on the day of his conception will remain a male on the day of his death. And as discussed below, the idea that there is a real personal trait called “gender” that challenges or invalidates the identity significance of biological sex is equally fallacious. 
But the absence of genuine evidence is simply ignored, and faux “evidence” is created to validate* the mania*.



So far. But there are signs of cracks in the grand edifice of transgenderism. As Dr. Malcolm warned in _Jurassic Park_, “Life finds a way.” So does reality. At some point it will reassert itself, and we will ask how this ever could have happened.” 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?


5. “Human sex “is a binary, biologically determined, and immutable trait from conception forward.”
… there is no “spectrum” of sex along which human beings can be found. Biological sex is binary. According to University of California–Santa Barbara evolutionary biologist Dr. Colin Wright, “The claim that classifying people’s sex upon anatomy and genetics ‘has no basis in science’ has itself no basis in reality, as any method exhibiting a predictive accuracy of over 99.98 percent would place it among the most precise methods in all the life sciences.”




6. By contrast, *“gender identity” is a psychological phenomenon, not an immutable characteristic, and not found anywhere in the body, brain, or DNA*. There is no medical test that can detect it. …. the condition clearly is not genetic. Nor is there any evidence to support the common claim that a patient has a “girl’s brain in a boy’s body,” or vice versa, as repeated in media sensations such as _I Am Jazz._

To the contrary, *every cell of a male’s brain has a Y chromosome and every cell of a female’s brain has two X chromosomes*, which is true regardless of whether the individual “feels like” the opposite sex.

*Any “evidence” of an innate gender identity is utterly fictitious;* to the contrary, there is much unrefuted evidence that various psychological and environmental factors are determinative.” 
Will transgenderism be swept away by history?




What response do the supporters have to these facts???

The same response that Liberals/Progressives have to every factual argument: “is not, isssssssss noooooooottttttttttttt!!!!!

Spineless sycophants are fearful of confronting the Liberal elites.





Not only is there no such thing as transsexualism....but, in your case, no IQ greater than single digits.


It's a fraud, you dunce, perpetrated on the deluded and on dunces like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

_*Two ways of looking at recent history: *
*a. Either Democrats/Liberals lie from the moment they get up in the morning...
or
b. They actually are sooooo dumb, that they believe the nonsense they spout


Instead of credibility, the poor saps who believe that they can change their sex, ....for them, the endeavor is often fatal.*_
*


There is no evidence that so-called gender-affirming treatment (GAT) has any positive effect on the long-term psychological well-being*_ of individuals who suffer gender dysphoria. Such people do, in fact, have high rates of suicide before treatment (with the rate of suicide attempts nine times the rate of the general population). But a __study__ from Sweden, a highly “affirming” country for citizens who consider themselves transgender, shows that undergoing GAT does not reduce the suicide rate for these patients. In fact, their rate of completed suicide was found to be 19 times the rate for the general population. _

_…1979 was Johns Hopkins Chief of Psychiatry Paul McHugh―a physician who __recognizes__ the psychological basis of gender dysphoria and who characterizes the possibility of sex change as “starkly, nakedly false”…” _
_https://www.mercatornet.com/conjugality/view/will-transgenderism-be-swept-away-by-history/22676_



_Coincidentally, the same folks who advance this fraud, advance socialism….equally fraudulent._


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

_*Two ways of looking at recent history: *
*a. Either Democrats/Liberals lie from the moment they get up in the morning...
or
b. They actually are sooooo dumb, that they believe the nonsense they spout


Instead of credibility, the poor saps who believe that they can change their sex, ....for them, the endeavor is often fatal.*_
_*


The lucky ones learn the truth, and they recant.









 “In January 2019, unable to advance the fraud for another single day, I reclaimed my male birth sex. The weight of the lie on my conscience was heavier than the value of the fame I’d gained from participating in this elaborate swindle.

Two fake gender identities couldn’t hide the truth of my biological reality. 

There is no third gender or third sex. Like me, intersex people are either male or female. Their condition is the result of a disorder of sexual development, and they need help and compassion.

I played my part in pushing forward this grand illusion. I’m not the victim here. My wife, daughter, and the American taxpayers are—they are the real victims.” 
I Was America’s First ‘Nonbinary’ Person. It Was All a Sham.






 Sooo…..what have we learned from this sad odyssey?

Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions. 

Male and Female are biological categories. People lie; DNA doesn’t.

Gender dysphoria, a conflict between a person's physical or assigned gender and the gender with which he/she/ claims to identify, is a mental illness.

Demanding that other people participate in the delusion is not a right.


*_


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






Another spanking????


Coming right up.


_“What we live through, in any age, is the effect on us of mass emotions and of social conditions from which it is almost impossible to detach ourselves. Often the mass emotions are those which seem the noblest, best and most beautiful. And yet, inside a year, five years, a decade, five decades, *people will be asking, ‘How could they have believed that?’ *because events will have taken place that will have __banished__ the said mass emotions to the dustbin of __history__.” -– Doris Lessing, Prisons We Choose to Live Inside (1987)_



_*“Transgenderism: A Mental Illness Is Not a Civil Right*_

_…transgender ideology holds that people can be born into the wrong body: It's simply not true. We can demonstrate this by looking at twin studies. *No one is born in the wrong body.*_

_…prior to transgender ideology, these children were treated with watchful waiting, because for many kids it may be a passing phase. Sometimes the girls may just be tomboys. So with either watchful waiting or family and individual *therapy the vast majority, 75-95% of kids, would accept their biological sex by young adulthood.*_


_The definition of *a delusion is a fixed false belief. *So if I persistently and consistently insist that I am Margaret Thatcher, or persistently consistently insist that I am a cat, or that I am an amputee trapped in a normal body -- I am delusional. _

_In fact, there are people who believe they're amputees trapped in a normal body and they are appropriately diagnosed as having Body Identity Integrity Disorder, a mouthful, but you get my drift. *So if you want to cut off an arm or a leg you're mentally ill, but if you want to cut off healthy breasts and genitals then you are transgender and you don't have a mental illness. That's completely unscientific.”* _
_Dr. Michelle Cretella on Transgenderism: A Mental Illness Is Not a Civil Right_


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Did you really imagine (I couldn't say 'think' when it pertains to you) that that post meant anything???


This means something: it means that the dumbest among us...that would be you....continue to believe in the transgender fairy tale.


Here ya' go:


*"I’m a Pediatrician. Here’s What I Did When a Little Boy Patient Said He Was a Girl.*

As a pediatrician for nearly 20 years, that’s how many of my patient relationships began. Our bodies declare our sex.

*Biological sex is not assigned. Sex is determined at conception by our DNA and is stamped into every cell of our bodies. Human sexuality is binary. You either have a normal Y chromosome, and develop into a male, or you don’t, and you will develop into a female. There are at least 6,500 genetic differences between men and women. Hormones and surgery cannot change this.*

An identity is not biological, it is psychological. It has to do with thinking and feeling. Thoughts and feelings are not biologically hardwired. Our thinking and feeling may be factually right or factually wrong.

The liberal Left continue to push their radical agenda against American values. The good news is there is a solution."

I’m a Pediatrician. Here’s What I Did When a Little Boy Patient Said He Was a Girl.




In your face, boooooyyyyyyeeeeee!!!



I double dog dare you to post again!!!!!


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Your belief in God is noble, you should really toss the bible in the trash as it is the handbook for capitalist racketeers as it is the $1.2T bilk to Americans. You'll be a much better person for it. ie; ALL organized religion is EVIL.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You don't understand that YOU are a victim of a hoax.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





That's your belief....the very opposite of the Founders of the nation....

...hmmm.....whose views should I go with????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...





What hoax would that be, dope?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


But the religion of Global Warming is all cute and cuddly right?  FORCING people to give up their money so others can sit and shit at home and do nothing to EARN that money.  Real fucking charitable of you, NOT, but I have a question, if there is no God, why do humans have an intelligent design and not look like a Picasso?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Says the people who are victims in their own minds...


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Organized religion ISN'T a $1.2T industry? 

Our founders were bilked also.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I figured you'd be simple enough to manipulate into advancing the thread, 'cause I saw how easily you are manipulated by the transgender fraud.


Now you'll be punished:


*Michelle Cretella*

_Michelle Cretella, M.D., is executive director of the American College of Pediatricians, a national organization of pediatricians and other health care professionals dedicated to the health and well-being of children._

“Congratulations, it’s a boy!” Or, “Congratulations, it’s a girl!”

As a pediatrician for nearly 20 years, that’s how many of my patient relationships began. Our bodies declare our sex.

*Biological sex is not assigned. Sex is determined at conception by our DNA and is stamped into every cell of our bodies. Human sexuality is binary. You either have a normal Y chromosome, and develop into a male, or you don’t, and you will develop into a female. There are at least 6,500 genetic differences between men and women. Hormones and surgery cannot change this.*

An identity is not biological, it is psychological. It has to do with thinking and feeling. Thoughts and feelings are not biologically hardwired. Our thinking and feeling may be factually right or factually wrong.

The liberal Left continue to push their radical agenda against American values. The good news is there is a solution. Find out more >>

If I walk into my doctor’s office today and say, “Hi, I’m Margaret Thatcher,” my physician will say I am delusional and give me an anti-psychotic. Yet, if instead, I walked in and said, “I’m a man,” he would say, “Congratulations, you’re transgender.”




Oh...and just as a boy can't be a girl.....a patriot can't be a progressive.

They are diametric opposites.


Get it, you dunce?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Our founders were slaves to a monarchy that took most of what they had so he could live like a king.  Those up on the hill feel the same, dont you kinda hate that inequality?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...





Yet these folks, the one's you follow.....


"Just because any religious idea, any idea of any god at all, any flirtation even with a god, is the most inexpressible foulness, particularly tolerantly (and often even favourably) accepted by the _democratic _bourgeoisie—*for that very reason it is the most dangerous* foulness, the most shameful “infection.” A million _physical_sins, dirty tricks, acts of violence and infections are much more easily discovered by the crowd, and therefore are much less dangerous, than the _nubile_, spiritual idea of god, dressed up in the most attractive “ideological” costumes." Letter from Lenin to Maxim Gorky, Written on November 13 or 14, 1913 Lenin 55. TO MAXIM GORKY

Over a hundred million men, women and children slaughtered by opponents of religion.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 1, 2019)

The elitists and political class had to convince the people to stray away from the Republic. And they did.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



"Believe in me and you'll have everlasting life!"  Send me $1000.00 and I'll guarantee the same. But wait, there's more! For a limited time, if you send a "gift" of $1000.00 I'll send you a written guarantee suitable for hanging, printed right here in the United States of America at Kinko's who's corporate offices are in Plano, Tx.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Organized religion ISN'T a $1.2T industry?


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



As you are a slave to your religious beliefs making a very few VERY RICH. 

Here's a list of your leaders. 

List of religious leaders convicted of crimes - Wikipedia


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Making a few very rich?  Are you wealth envious of others who took their God given talents to make something of themselves.  Do you hate Oprah, or Morgan Freeman, how about Shaq or George Foreman?  Do you hate them for what they did with their gifts from God? 

Maybe you should go back and find God for yourself, see what your skills are and use them too, you could leave the victimhood of liberalism and became a successful person.  Nah, you cant do that, you are too stupid and will never believe you can do what others have done.

By the way, I make 1/2 million dollars a year, because I used my talents and skills to become a heavy investor in the stock market.  You know the one Obama left at 17K and president Trump has at almost 27k.  When you make a lot of money you can be charitable to organizations that really help people, not to the government who pads their own pockets and gives pittance to those in need. Like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 1, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...





All you've done is document that you have no understanding of the Judeo-Christian faith....and that you are a government school grad.


Let's cut to the chase.....Judeo-Christianity is the basis of Western Civilization, and of liberty.


Three millennia ago, due to the start of monotheism, humanity began to construct the ‘house’ we live in today, the palace known as *Western Civilization. *Genesis 1:26 suddenly made every individual special, and made the argument against slavery.
In 1215, the Magna Carta underscored the premise with this language:
“Know ye, that we, in the presence of God, and for the salvation of our soul, and the souls of all our ancestors and heirs,….”
1215: Magna Carta - Online Library of Liberty



It appears you know less than nothing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> The delusional individuals and the alleged professionals who support the transgender fraud, probably believe that they are correct…as Lenin did and the perpetrators of the Inquisition did.



Yes, those who want to treat the Transgendered with dignity are JUST LIKE LENIN!!!   I know you have to believe that, malfunctioning robot lady.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...


Transgendered people treated with dignity?  They should be treated but in an insane asylum along with you Joe.  I dont remember anywhere in the scriptures where it said, you should mutilate your body so your breast would be woman while your hips would have man stuff.  Can you point to that in the Bible, my King James version doesnt have that one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 1, 2019)

I do know Joe that transgenderism is the work of Lucifer.  Are you a follower of Lucifer Joe?  Seems that liberals are all in for Lucifer and his works.  

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> Opening page - Dedication
> “Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical: from all our legends, mythology, and history... the first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom —   Lucifer.”


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Transgendered people treated with dignity? They should be treated but in an insane asylum along with you Joe. I dont remember anywhere in the scriptures where it said, you should mutilate your body so your breast would be woman while your hips would have man stuff. Can you point to that in the Bible, my King James version doesnt have that one.



Uh, your bible says you should pluck out your eye rather than look at something naughty...  I think we can safely dismiss that as a source of logic.  

But okay.  People mutilate their bodies... 

....when they get tummy tucks, liposuction, hair plugs, face lifts, breast implants and dozens of other cosmetic surgeries.  To each his own, I guess.  

And how does any of that have an effect on your life?  

You are kind of the classic definition of a puritan... someone who lives in mortal fear someone else might be enjoying themselves. 



andaronjim said:


> I do know Joe that transgenderism is the work of Lucifer. Are you a follower of Lucifer Joe? Seems that liberals are all in for Lucifer and his works.



Okay, besides the fact that the name "Lucifer" only appears once in the bible, and refers to the Morning star, not Satan.  

I'm still trying to figure out from reading the bible which one the bad guy is.   God in the Bible kills millions of people.  

Satan kills... um, just ten on a bet with God.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Are you really trying to compare the talents of Oprah, or Morgan Freeman, how about Shaq or George Foreman with religious hucksters? Really?

All you need to be a religious huckster is a tent and a number of people with low self-esteem.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Religious faith is a spiritual apprehension rather than proof. Why (other than profit) base your life on a non-truth?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> ...




There is no such thing as 'transgendered.'

These are folks who have delusion, or are mentally ill.

As such, I can see why you'd have a certain.....empathy ....for same.


They, like you, would benefit from therapy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




"Religious faith is a spiritual apprehension rather than proof. Why (other than profit) base your life on a non-truth?"


A prime example of rule #2.

*Rule #2*
To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.


Your description applies more accurately to communism and other Leftist tendencies.
They have never proven true, no matter how many they have slain in advancing same.

Profit is a term used in Leftist tracts, not religious ones.

Every Leftist is, essentially, a Marxist…even though most eschew the title since the fall of the Soviet Union. Even so, Left-wing ideas are predicated on Marx’s materialist view. Philosophically, the term implies that only material things are real.

While the Judeo-Christian society labels actions as ‘good’ or ‘evil,’ due to morality and/or self-control, the Left sees the results as due to material inequality, i.e., violent crime due to poverty.

The Left has been far more interested in fighting material inequality than tyranny, which is why Lenin, Mao, Pol Pot, Ho Chi Minh, Castro, etc., tend to have the support of Leftists around the world.
Prager.



I appreciate your posts, as I could never post any as stereotypical of the indoctrinated Leftists as you have.


----------



## Taz (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Go with the ignorant slave owners.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




I truly love it when you post, as it validates everything I say about Liberals, Leftists, Progressives, communists......



Rather than try to debate issues, your knee-jerk response to conservatives eating your lunch is "Shut Up!!!!"


....and when we don't shut up....followed by violence.



*For context: every presidential assassin in the history of the nation has been a liberal- or has not been associated with a political outlook- none were   right-wingers.


*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


When you stop pontificating and posting unhinged rants and start debating, I will be happy to engage you.  I attempted to do so by posting evidence that there is a biological basis for gender dysphoria. Instead of responding to it, you just keep bleating that there is no such thing as transgender. That does not speak well for your level of intellectual functioning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Why would I ever....EVER....want to 'engage' you????


I used you to demonstrate that Leftists like you are both stupid and dishonest....you'd steal a free sample.


I don't have any need to 'debate'.....I simply prove why I'm right, as I did with you several times.



Be sure to stop back next time you'd like another custard pie smashed in your ugly kisser.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Thank you for proving my point. After accusing me of not debating, you post this crap that is nothing more than a cop out. You won't debate because all you have ate appeals to ignorance, ad hominins and other assorted logical fallacies


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 2, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






"After accusing me of not debating..."


Link or lie?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Post 122, only this morning



> Rather than try to debate issues, your knee-jerk response to conservatives eating your lunch is "Shut Up!!!!"



Khrist ! You have a short memory!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no such thing as 'transgendered.'
> 
> These are folks who have delusion, or are mentally ill.
> 
> ...



Therapy is a scam.  Used to be people like you thought that being gay was a mental illness.   

You might want to watch out,  some day, being homophobic or transphobic might be declared a mental illness.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 2, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Unlike you, I see my actions are a result of who I am, NOT in the conflict you have between the right thing to do vs. your religious beliefs. You need to remember that ALL religious books were written by men, misogynists, immoral, greedy, and (but not limited to) hypocritical.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2019)

Jessica Simpson gets shamed for dying her young daughters hair but turning your just as young child into a freak is lauded.....Society in unmoored


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jessica Simpson gets shamed for dying her young daughters hair but turning your just as young child into a freak is lauded.....Society in unmoored



That child was usually suffering gender dysphoria long before their parents got involved.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Simpson gets shamed for dying her young daughters hair but turning your just as young child into a freak is lauded.....Society in unmoored
> ...


Exhibit A


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




"Unlike you," blah blah blah.....


That's because you're not as smart as I am.

I understand.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica Simpson gets shamed for dying her young daughters hair but turning your just as young child into a freak is lauded.....Society in unmoored
> ...





Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions.   

Male and Female are biological categories. People lie; DNA doesn’t.

*Gender dysphoria*, a conflict between a person's physical or assigned gender and the gender with which he/she/ claims to identify, is a mental illness.

Demanding that other people participate in the delusion is not a right.


They deserve therapy, not credence.

I see it in your future, as well.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions.
> 
> Male and Female are biological categories. People lie; DNA doesn’t.



Only if you think gender is only genitalia and DNA. 

Psychologists have determined it's a lot more than that. That's why most of them won't try to force them into their biological gender...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I just read an article on women's health in which a gynecologist was talking about a women's periods. The magazine, Insider, DELETED "women's periods" and inserted [people with periods]

It pulled me out of the article entirely and I had to read and re-read that. 

I thought: you're kidding me. Now we have PEOPLE WITH PERIODS. Because if you're menstruating, I guess..you may be a man.

Help


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I just read an article on women's health in which a gynecologist was talking about a women's periods. The magazine, Insider, DELETED "women's periods" and inserted [people with periods]
> 
> It pulled me out of the article entirely and I had to read and re-read that.
> 
> ...



If two words take you totally out of an article, then that's kind of on you. 

One more time for you and Mail Order Bride from Hell. 

How does the existence of trans-gendered people have ANY EFFECT ON YOUR LIFE?  

It doesn't. None at all.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




The Leftists are very sick people....

And…if you had the slightest doubt that they are insane, Democrat candidate for President, Julian Castro, definitively stated “he wants “trans women” to have access to “women’s reproductive rights,”abortion, as well.

Trans women or, as some would call them, men, cannot actually have an abortion as their bodies cannot be pregnant.” According To Julián Castro, 'Trans Women' (Also Called Men) Have The Right To Abortion


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I just read an article on women's health in which a gynecologist was talking about a women's periods. The magazine, Insider, DELETED "women's periods" and inserted [people with periods]
> ...


Can very easily intrude into other peoples lives unwanted and unknown until damage has been done, ..Studies find social media and peer pressure play big role in "suddenly questioning kids". Has exploded across the UK. Small children dont conceive of this on their own. Someone introduced the thought into their head and nutured it.
Staff Quit U.K. National Health Service Over Transgender Experiment On Children


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> [
> Can very easily intrude into other peoples lives unwanted and unknown until damage has been done, ..Studies find social media and peer pressure play big role in "suddenly questioning kids". Has exploded across the UK. Small children dont conceive of this on their own. Someone introduced the thought into their head and nutured it.
> Staff Quit U.K. National Health Service Over Transgender Experiment On Children



you'd have more credibility if you didn't use rabid right wing sources for your nonsense.  You are getting seriously into Chemtrails making frogs gay territory here.  

the article said that they found more kids that they identified as gay were actually transgender.. not sure any real coercion was going on here.  



PoliticalChic said:


> The Leftists are very sick people....
> 
> And…if you had the slightest doubt that they are insane, Democrat candidate for President, Julian Castro, definitively stated “he wants “trans women” to have access to “women’s reproductive rights,”abortion, as well.
> 
> Trans women or, as some would call them, men, cannot actually have an abortion as their bodies cannot be pregnant.”



NO, but the hormones they take do lead to other medical issues that have to be treated.   

Again, waiting for you to tell me how trans-people effect your life in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


WTF ....talk about rabid ...saw Orig in UK DAILY MAIL ...SEe ya got nothing but the usual name calling...that's what libs call debate. Facts inconvenient as usual. BTW Brown University found many of same things and then was forced to apologize for the truth


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> WTF ....talk about rabid ...saw Orig in UK DAILY MAIL ...SEe ya got nothing but the usual name calling...that's what libs call debate. Facts inconvenient as usual. BTW Brown University found many of same things and then was forced to apologize for the truth



One more time, still waiting for you to tell me how transgender folks are bothering you in the least....  seems the problem is more with you.  

Okay, let's talk about the Brown study.  

Updated: Brown statements on gender dysphoria study

_After the research paper was published in the Journal PLOS ONE, concerns were raised about the paper’s research design and methodology by leading academics in the field. These concerns were serious enough that PLOS ONE announced that it would conduct a post-publication re-review of the article to “seek further expert assessment on the study’s methodology and analyses.”_

_Given the concerns about research design and methods — not the controversial nature of the subject — the University decided to stop featuring this news story on its news site. However, the research article is still available on the journal’s website and on the author’s Researchers @ Brown page. The University does not know how long the re-review of the paper will take, or what (if any) actions the journal will take.

As you may be aware, Brown late last week posted a news announcement regarding research on gender dysphoria published by a faculty member in the School of Public Health. In light of questions raised about research design and data collection related to the study on “rapid onset gender dysphoria,” the University determined that removing the article from news distribution is the most responsible course of action.
_
So in short. A transphobe put on a lab-coat, spewed a lot of nonsense, and was immediately slapped down when people who knew what they were talking about caught on.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Male and Female are biological categories. People lie; DNA doesn’t.
> ...



  Science is absolutely clear about the distinction between boys and girls, between men and women.

  The idea that one can have a _“gender”_ that is at odds with one's biological sex is nonsense.  It is the product of mental illness, nothing more.  Science absolutely refutes it; and only those who are in some way suffering from severe mental defects find the idea at all believable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Science is absolutely clear about the distinction between boys and girls, between men and women.
> 
> The idea that one can have a _“gender”_ that is at odds with one's biological sex is nonsense. It is the product of mental illness, nothing more. Science absolutely refutes it; and only those who are in some way suffering from severe mental defects find the idea at all believable.



Again, scientists who actually study this stuff say otherwise....  

Gender dysphoria

But let's go with that it's a mental condition. So what?  So are anxiety and depression, and we still treat those people with dignity and respect.   

(Friendly reminder,  Bob belongs to a cult - Mormonism - started by a two-bit con man who married multiple 14 year old girls. )


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> How does the existence of trans-gendered people have ANY EFFECT ON YOUR LIFE?
> 
> It doesn't. None at all.



  Normal people tend to care about the distinction between truth and falsehood, and at the very least, find it very uncomfortable to be compelled to play along with what they can clearly see to be falsehood.

  I get that as a degenerate sociopath, who cares nothing for truth or falsehood, and who, in fact, often specifically prefers falsehood over truth, that you do not understand how normal people are affected by being compelled to play along with falsehood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Normal people tend to care about the distinction between truth and falsehood, and at the very least, find it very uncomfortable to be compelled to play along with what they can clearly see to be falsehood.
> 
> I get that as a degenerate sociopath, who cares nothing for truth or falsehood, and who, in fact, often specifically prefers falsehood over truth, that you do not understand how normal people are affected by being compelled to play along with falsehood.



Friendly reminder, Bob belongs to a Cult where people shun their relatives if they leave the faith.  

He believes in the falsehood that Native Americans came here on Bronze Age Submarines from Palestine and God turned them dark as a curse.    

He thinks Joseph Smith (Dum-dum-dum-dum-dum) was talking to God.  






But the possibility that some men identify as women and some women identify as men is beyond his comprehension.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I get that as a degenerate sociopath, who cares nothing for truth or falsehood, and who, in fact, often specifically prefers falsehood over truth, that you do not understand how normal people are affected by being compelled to play along with falsehood.



  Quod erat demonstrandum.



JoeB131 said:


> Friendly reminder, Bob belongs to a Cult where people shun their relatives if they leave the faith.
> 
> He believes in the falsehood that Native Americans came here on Bronze Age Submarines from Palestine and God turned them dark as a curse.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh, Bob, that your faith was started by polygamous con artists is a matter of established history.   Your cult got chased out of one state after another because of your bad behavior, and here you are, engaging in beating up on someone else. 

Seems to me that you should be the last people complaining about other people's lifestyles...

But tell us more about how the Nephites and Lamanites came here in Bronze Age Submarines... that one never gets old.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, Bob, that your faith was started by polygamous con artists is a matter of established history.   Your cult got chased out of one state after another because of your bad behavior, and here you are, engaging in beating up on someone else.
> 
> Seems to me that you should be the last people complaining about other people's lifestyles...
> 
> But tell us more about how the Nephites and Lamanites came here in Bronze Age Submarines... that one never gets old.



  Nothing about my religion—nor your absurd lies about it—is relevant to this thread; other than to demonstrate what I said earlier about your lack of regard for the distinction between truth and falsehood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nothing about my religion—nor your absurd lies about it—is relevant to this thread; other than to demonstrate what I said earlier about your lack of regard for the distinction between truth and falsehood.



Guy, Mormonism is Scientology plus 150 years.  

Some men identify as women... deal with it. 

How does this affect your life in any way, I mean other than being another bigotry you have to hide?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, Mormonism is Scientology plus 150 years.



  Your obsessive hatred of  my religion, and your obsessive drive, at every opportunity, to post absurd lies about my religion, is not in any way relevant to this thread, nor to any of the other threads in which you've done so.  It is off-topic, and in most forums, would get you moderated for attempting to derail the threads in which you engage in this outrageous behavior.



JoeB131 said:


> Some men identify as women... deal with it.
> 
> How does this affect your life in any way, I mean other than being another bigotry you have to hide?



  Again, because you are a degenerate sociopath, and a pathological liar, the distinction between truth and falsehood is meaningless to you.  I wouldn't expect you to understand why normal people would object to being compelled to treat falsehood as truth.

  As a matter of hard scientific fact, a man who _“identifies as a woman”_, is still a man, and not a woman.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Lets see if you're smart enough to respond to this with something appropriate and intelligent

Transgender: Evidence on the biological nature of gender identity

_"The researchers conducted a literature search and reviewed articles that showed positive biologic bases for gender identity. These included disorders of sexual development, such as penile agenesis, neuroanatomical differences, such as grey and white matter studies, and steroid hormone genetics, such as genes associated with sex hormone receptors. They conclude that current data suggests a biological etiology for transgender identity._

_"This paper represents the first comprehensive review of the scientific evidence that gender identity is a biological phenomenon," explains corresponding author Joshua D. Safer, MD, FACP. _


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




"No one is born transgender. If gender identity were hardwired in the brain before birth, identical twins would have the same gender identity 100 percent of the time. But they don’t.

I had one patient we’ll call Andy. Between the ages of 3 and 5, he increasingly played with girls and “girl toys” and said he was a girl. I referred the parents and Andy to a therapist. Sometimes mental illness of a parent or abuse of the child are factors, but more commonly, the child has misperceived family dynamics and internalized a false belief.

In the middle of one session, Andy put down the toy truck, held onto a Barbie, and said, “Mommy and Daddy, you don’t love me when I’m a boy.” When Andy was 3, his sister with special needs was born, and required significantly more of his parents’ attention. Andy misperceived this as “Mommy and Daddy love girls. If I want them to love me, I have to be a girl.” With family therapy Andy got better."
I'm a Pediatrician. Here's What I Did When a Little Boy Patient Said He Was a Girl.




I sure hope you get better.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 3, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lets see if you're smart enough to respond to this with something appropriate and intelligent
> 
> Transgender: Evidence on the biological nature of gender identity
> 
> ...



  What sort of _“appropriate and intelligent”_ can there possibly be to the sort of bizarre anti-scientific bullshit that you persist in posting?

  Every sane adult knows the difference between men and women, and understands why this difference is important.  Your repeated attempts to deny what every sane person knows, and to provide _“proof”_ to support this denial, tells us nothing about the distinction between men and women; it only demonstrates how f•••ed-up in the head you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see if you're smart enough to respond to this with something appropriate and intelligent
> ...




Most difficult is determining  whether the pretend acceptance of this bizarre fairy tale is based on having the insight of a five year old, or the fear of confronting the Liberal power-structure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your obsessive hatred of my religion, and your obsessive drive, at every opportunity, to post absurd lies about my religion, is not in any way relevant to this thread, nor to any of the other threads in which you've done so. It is off-topic, and in most forums, would get you moderated for attempting to derail the threads in which you engage in this outrageous behavior.



Naw, man, this is completely on point... you think you should have the ability to believe that magic underwear protects you from evil.  It's a crazy belief, to be sure, but no crazier than thinking if you wear a dress, that makes you a chick.  







Bob Blaylock said:


> Again, because you are a degenerate sociopath, and a pathological liar, the distinction between truth and falsehood is meaningless to you. I wouldn't expect you to understand why normal people would object to being compelled to treat falsehood as truth.
> 
> As a matter of hard scientific fact, a man who _“identifies as a woman”_, is still a man, and not a woman.



again, not seeing how treating people with respect is impinging on you.  For instance, i think your magic underwear is a little silly, but i wouldn't impinge on your right to wear it and say, "Booga-booga" to the Angel Moroni... or whatever.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What sort of _“appropriate and intelligent”_ can there possibly be to the sort of bizarre anti-scientific bullshit that you persist in posting?
> 
> Every sane adult knows the difference between men and women, and understands why this difference is important. Your repeated attempts to deny what every sane person knows, and to provide _“proof”_ to support this denial, tells us nothing about the distinction between men and women; it only demonstrates how f•••ed-up in the head you are.



Everyone knows that the Native Americans didn't come here on magic submarines... and Jesus didn't ride an Elephant in the Americas...  

So getting back to the point.. which is that there are a lot of biological reasons that might explain gender dysphoria.  HEck, there might even be a treatment for it some day...   but blurting out how much it offends you isn't helping.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Well now. I asked if you're smart enough to respond to my post  with something appropriate and intelligent, and now I know the answer.

After I presented clear evidence of a biological basis for gender dysphoria………:



> The researchers conducted a literature search and reviewed articles that showed positive biologic bases for gender identity. These included disorders of sexual development, such as penile agenesis, neuroanatomical differences, such as grey and white matter studies, and steroid hormone genetics, such as genes associated with sex hormone receptors. They conclude that current data suggests a biological etiology for transgender identity.



….all that  you are able to do is to once again blather about how no one is born transgender, without even referring to the article that I posted. That is a perfect example of an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy and your ineptitude at debating.


Then you go further with another appeal to ignorance by stating-without evidence that If gender identity were hardwired in the brain before birth, identical twins would have the same gender identity 100 percent of the time.” . Clearly, you have not done a like of research on that issue but just pulled that little tidbit out of your pie hole.


Identical Twins Are Not 100% Genetically Identical!

If you bother to read this, which you won’t, you’ll see that it is just a little more complicated than your dumbed down sound bites.




> The second category of twins are identical or monozygotic twins, when two embryos develop from one egg fecundated by one sperm (thus, they have always the same sex). Common knowledge says that they have 100 % the same DNA. Is it so? A new research published in the American Journal of Human Genetics and lead by an international team from the University of Alabama, Leiden University Medical Center and VU University (The Netherlands), Uppsala University and Karolinska Institutet, Sweden shows that 100 % is not quite correct, and explains why, in pairs of identical twins, one can be plumper or a little taller than the other or why one might develop a disease and the other does not.




Then, still without referring to the article that I posted, you past a highly biased opinion piece that proves nothing and mirrors you own ridged and narrow minded dogma 


So much for debating


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





OK....one more time:

1. There can be no such thing as a Progressive who is a Patriot.

The two are mutually exclusive.

That reveals all there is to know about you and your level of understanding and of education.




2. Even more revealing is that you are willing to accept the 'progressive' lies about men becoming women and women becoming men.



3. The Left....Liberals, Progressives, have never advanced the view of the sanctity of human life....they are about death, nihilism, and oppression.
Transgenderism fits right into that rubric.




4.  "If a girl who insists she is male has been on testosterone daily for one year, she is cleared to get a bilateral mastectomy at age 16. Mind you, the American Academy of Pediatrics recently came out with a report that urges pediatricians to caution teenagers about getting tattoos because they are essentially permanent and can cause scarring. But this same AAP is 110 percent in support of 16-year-old girls getting a double mastectomy, even without parental consent, so long as the girl insists that she is a man, and has been taking testosterone daily for one year.

To indoctrinate all children from preschool forward with the lie that they could be trapped in the wrong body disrupts the very foundation of a child’s reality testing. If they can’t trust the reality of their physical bodies, who or what can they trust? Transgender ideology in schools is psychological abuse that often leads to chemical castration, sterilization, and surgical mutilation."
I'm a Pediatrician. Here's What I Did When a Little Boy Patient Said He Was a Girl.



5.You spend a great deal of time here....more in keeping with your worldview would be a hobby that involves homemade munitions .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



  Posting the same insane, anti-scientific bullshit over and over and over again will not make it any less insane or any less bullshit than it was the first time you posted it.

  Boys are not girls, and cannot become girls.

  Girls are not boys, and cannot become boys.

  And there is something seriously, seriously f•••ed-up about anyone who is confused about the distinction between boys and girls and why this distinction is important.

  Your mental defectiveness is your own problem, and not that of those of us who decline to play along with your insane delusions.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


More of your pathetic horseshit! You use points 1-3 to attack me and blather about progressivism and the rest of it is your copying and pasting the same propaganda that you were previously called out on. Tell us again how well you debate


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Post sans vulgarity....you know, pretend you have upbringing and education.

Pretend.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Pretend that you are debating and have something useful to contribute......that is not HORSESHIT!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I'm not 'debating' anything....I've shown you to be a dolt, shown that there is no science behind transgenderism, and that a progressive cannot be a patriot.

What more is there to say?

You can go back to your blanket fort and the -hour All Cartoon Network.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Posting the same insane, anti-scientific bullshit over and over and over again will not make it any less insane or any less bullshit than it was the first time you posted it.
> 
> Boys are not girls, and cannot become girls.
> 
> Girls are not boys, and cannot become boys.



Magic Underwear can't protect you from Evil.

The Native americans did not come here on Submarines from the Middle East. 

Oh, wait, where was I?  



Bob Blaylock said:


> And there is something seriously, seriously f•••ed-up about anyone who is confused about the distinction between boys and girls and why this distinction is important.



Nothing fucked up at all... human sexuality and psychology are a lot more complicated than the simple binary you guys want to come up with because your magic sky fairy said so. 

The question comes back to, why are you so threatened by something that really should have no impact on your life?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More of your pathetic horseshit! You use points 1-3 to attack me and blather about progressivism and the rest of it is your copying and pasting the same propaganda that you were previously called out on. Tell us again how well you debate



  I find it ironic, seeing that accusation from you.  Most of your posts are just insane, unhinged rants.  The few posts here and there that bear a superficial resemblance to anything other than that, nearly always consist exactly of _“copying and pasting the same propaganda that you were previously called out on”_.  The big difference between you and PoliticalChic, that regard, is that your propaganda consists nearly of insane bullshit that is obvious on its surface as such, from extreme pro-faggot sites than nobody other than a mentally- and morally-defective freak such as yourself would regard as having even the faintest vestige of credibility.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Posting the same insane, anti-scientific bullshit over and over and over again will not make it any less insane or any less bullshit than it was the first time you posted it.
> ...



  Really, there's not often any more appropriate response to anything that you ever post than this…


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




The only thing that you have shown us is that you are a very sad case


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I've already put you in your place....why are you back???


If you need a shoulder to cry on, pull over to the side of the road.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 4, 2019)

The dems / queers proclaim they are non-conforming.

OK, don't conform, I don't care.

But they demand everyone else conform to them...don't they.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You put me in my place? What a fucking joke!!  I proved you to be a fraud and a liar. You don't debate and never have. You make pronouncements. Hear ye hear ye, the Queen of bullshit says that there is no such thing as transgender so it must be true. You fail to even acknowledge the existence of evidence to the contrary and you post opinions-yours and others - as fact and don't even try to defend it. If you actually do think that you've proven anything here you must be seriously delusional. More likely your just playing a sick game, or your just not that bright.

Now, who got put in their place, little miss muffett


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> The dems / queers proclaim they are non-conforming.
> 
> OK, don't conform, I don't care.
> 
> But they demand everyone else conform to them...don't they.




Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions.   

Male and Female are biological categories. People lie; DNA doesn’t.

*Gender dysphoria*, a conflict between a person's physical or assigned gender and the gender with which he/she/ claims to identify, is a mental illness.

Demanding that other people participate in the delusion is not a right.


They deserve therapy, not credence.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I can tell, by the vulgarity, that I've hit a nerve.

Excellent.


You can consider me Karma......and this is Karma's Cafe....

Welcome to the Karma's Cafe....there are no menus but you will get what you deserve.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Invisibleflash said:
> 
> 
> > The dems / queers proclaim they are non-conforming.
> ...


Yada, yada, yada  Same horseshit, different post. Besides everything else, you're a shameful anti intellectual science denier who is deathly afraid of  any information that contradicts your pre-conceived ideas of reality. You can repeat the same horseshit as many times as you want  -it will still be horseshit today, tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Shit! Hit a nerve?? Hell, I'm having fun with your ignorant ass.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


PS:
I find it fascinating that you have made absolutely no attempt to defend yourself against the crimes that I have charged you with
1. You present opinions as biased observations as fact
2. You do not so much as acknowledge the existence of the evidence that I presented showing that gender dysphoria is biologically based.
3. You are a science denier which equals willfully ignorant
4.You use personal attacks and attempts to belittle me as a means of deflecting attention away for your incompetence as a debater and as a human being in general
5. You also try to deflect away from those truths by feigning disdain for profanity . Too* fucking* bad . If you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch
6 You have not presented a shred of credible evidence to support your claims or to refute mine.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> The dems / queers proclaim they are non-conforming.
> 
> OK, don't conform, I don't care.
> 
> But they demand everyone else conform to them...don't they.


They do? Can you please explain that in some detail? How have you been forced to conform?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Invisibleflash said:
> ...




Drop the juvenile vulgarity.

It indicates your chagrin at losing the argument.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





The nautilus from his shell....the mole from his dunghill.....and you from your mom's basement.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





It's been a long day, but you have served the purpose you were born to serve.

Now, you may pin the tail on yourself, donkey.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Would you like the number for a help line?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I'm not the one who keeps crawling back.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Soooo....you authored the thread?


No....you didn't.


Yet you crawl back for the spankings you have grown to love, and acknowledge that you deserve.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You're the person trying to act smart and only looking like a fool because you can't completely grasp the concept at hand.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The pissing match is over Miss Muffat. Let me know when your ready to act like an adult. I am so bored with you!


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 4, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I'm not being forced. I'm part of "everyone" thus your bloviating stops at the first line. You're such an ignorant person.


----------



## OnePercenter (Aug 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Please post the article.


----------



## williepete (Aug 4, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Every sane adult knows the difference between men and women, and understands why this difference is important.



The operative word here is "sane".


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 4, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Besides everything else, you're a shameful anti intellectual science denier…



  Says the degenerate perverted freak who denies basic biology.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really, there's not often any more appropriate response to anything that you ever post than this…



Actually, that's what most people do when these assholes show up on their doorstep.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions.



I'm sure racists say the same thing about treating minorities as equals...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 5, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Yet, you've crawled bet again.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Transgender movement: forcing everyone to participate in some people's delusions.
> ...





Doesn't the first amendment allow that?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 28, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2019)

More to Gender identity than Biology, but again, the obvious question. 

How does the existence of Trans-gender people have any effect on your life?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Doesn't the first amendment allow that?



Does the first Amendment allow racists to say what they want?  Yup. 

Does it protect them from the consequences of their racism?  Nope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 28, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> More to Gender identity than Biology, but again, the obvious question.
> 
> How does the existence of Trans-gender people have any effect on your life?





Transgenderism isn't the only fantasy you Leftists work to impose on the unaware.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Transgenderism isn't the only fantasy you Leftists work to impose on the unaware.



Perhaps... I know you think there's this vast conspiracy to make you act like a decent human being... 

But answer the question.  How does the existence of Transgender people have any effect on your life?  

I have to admit, I'm an old man, and in 57 years of life, I've only encountered maybe two transgender people, one of whom I didn't find out was Trans until decades later.  (She is the cousin of the current IL Governor).  Their transgender status had no effect on my life at all.  it's more like, 'whatever, dude/dudette"


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 28, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> More to Gender identity than Biology, but again, the obvious question.
> 
> How does the existence of Trans-gender people have any effect on your life?





> More to Gender identity than Biology


 yeah, only if you are fucking insane.....Crazy people deny "science" and everything else that "nature" has.  Bring back the mental institutions, for Joe is a prime candidate for one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> yeah, only if you are fucking insane.....Crazy people deny "science" and everything else that "nature" has. Bring back the mental institutions, for Joe is a prime candidate for one.



So you still haven't answered the question, how are the Trannies bothering you in any way?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 29, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, only if you are fucking insane.....Crazy people deny "science" and everything else that "nature" has. Bring back the mental institutions, for Joe is a prime candidate for one.
> ...


Because go into Libraries and indoctrinate young children into immoral ways.  That is what is fucking insane about you and trannies.. Just keep fucking with the kids...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Because go into Libraries and indoctrinate young children into immoral ways. That is what is fucking insane about you and trannies.. Just keep fucking with the kids...



Somehow, I don't think there is a kid out there saying, "I was totally on the fence about being transsexual and enduring the abuse of my peers until I met that tranny in the library" 

You really think being transsexual is a choice?  That's insane.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 29, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Because go into Libraries and indoctrinate young children into immoral ways. That is what is fucking insane about you and trannies.. Just keep fucking with the kids...
> ...





> That's insane.


 No Joe, being fucked in the mind and not being what you were born with is being insane.  Those that allow it to continue is just plain evil also.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> No Joe, being fucked in the mind and not being what you were born with is being insane. Those that allow it to continue is just plain evil also.



Again, not seeing how this effect you in any way...  

Look, I realize that now that homophobia, racism and misogyny are frowned upon....you guys need to hate on someone...  but this too shall pass.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 29, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > No Joe, being fucked in the mind and not being what you were born with is being insane. Those that allow it to continue is just plain evil also.
> ...


Dude, Marxism is what is affecting me, and it is the radical left and their push for immorality that is making US very angry.  All you dick wads could of done is kept it in the bedroom like "normal" people but NOOOOOOO... Had to bring it front and center, then demand the rest of US to accept your insane fudge packing as normal.  That is how it affects me.  If you pull your head out of your ass Joe, you might see it also.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Dude, Marxism is what is affecting me, and it is the radical left and their push for immorality that is making US very angry.



What "Marxism"?  If anything, our biggest problem is runaway capitalism where the wealth is concentrated in too few hands. This has nothing to do with how we treat people of different sexual orientations.

One is economic
the other is social.



andaronjim said:


> All you dick wads could of done is kept it in the bedroom like "normal" people but NOOOOOOO... Had to bring it front and center, then demand the rest of US to accept your insane fudge packing as normal.



I'm sorry, when did this happen? The problem you homophobes and transphobes is you think that LGBTQ folks are just about the sex. 

Oh, also you realize that 37% of straight people have tried anal sex, while 50% of gays (Lesbians) don't.  So by your logic, if "Fudgepacking" is evil, then you should probably be having a word with straight folks.

For myself, I'm always amused that when a Homophobe shoots off his mouth, he often focuses on graphic sexual descriptions. It's like a vegetarian who just can't stop talking about steak.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 30, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, Marxism is what is affecting me, and it is the radical left and their push for immorality that is making US very angry.
> ...


Ah yes, when we point out how you guys are fucking our children, you resort to name calling.  Marxists always do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Ah yes, when we point out how you guys are fucking our children, you resort to name calling. Marxists always do.



Not even a good dodge, buddy.  

No one was talking about "fucking children" .  

Again, it's too funny that you guy spend so much time obsessing about gay sex... like a vegetarian who can't stop talking about steak.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 30, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



How are you affected by "Marxism"? How are you affected by someone else's sexual orientation, identity, or sexual lives? People don't have sex in public in my neighborhood. At most, we see people coming out of their homes, fully dressed, and go off on their daily routines. Some of them have children with them, so we know what they did.

Of course, we have a guy sitting in the Oval Office who has been promiscuous all of his life, has been married three sacred and holy times, and has had sex with porno stars when he had an infant at home to take care of. How do you explain this to children? It seems that "immorality" (assuming that there every really was "morality") has already been established.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





> People don't have sex in public in my neighborhood.


 Every liberal dumbass city , has gay parades and the children need to be told that these insane people are crazy and should be put away, just like the mental people who vote Demonrats.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Every liberal dumbass city , has gay parades and the children need to be told that these insane people are crazy and should be put away, just like the mental people who vote Demonrats.



Okay...  so you know that if there's a pride parade that day, don't bring the kids.  YOu also shouldn't bring the kids to a bar, a madri gras celebration, or anywhere else that they will see things you'll have to answer awkward questions about.  

See, that was easy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 30, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> No one was talking about "fucking children" .



  What do you think the motive is behind those efforts to force the LGBpbi*WTF* agenda on children in public schools, behind the _“Drag Queen Story Hours”_, and other efforts to force this sick agenda on innocent children?

  Clearly, this is the work of pedophiles, of those who want to f••• children—both literally and figuratively.

  I doubt if anyone is surprised to see you defending this sh••.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What do you think the motive is behind those efforts to force the LGBpbi*WTF* agenda on children in public schools, behind the _“Drag Queen Story Hours”_, and other efforts to force this sick agenda on innocent children?
> 
> Clearly, this is the work of pedophiles, of those who want to f••• children—both literally and figuratively.
> 
> I doubt if anyone is surprised to see you defending this sh••.



Again, you belong to a cult led by guys like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young who actually WERE fucking children.  

And this SHIT is stilling going on. 

Utah’s Underage Marriage Problem - The Utah Bee

Gay kids are going to be gay. Period. 

The only question is, do you scream JESUS at them in a loud voice, or do you realize they are going to be gay and be accepted?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 30, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, you belong to a cult led by guys like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young who actually WERE fucking children.
> 
> And this SHIT is stilling going on.
> 
> Utah’s Underage Marriage Problem - The Utah Bee



  Your bizarre obsession with spreading distortions and outright lies against my religion is not relevant to this topic, nor to any other in which you've done so.  The only thing that you accomplish by doping so is to display your outright hatred, bigotry, and deceitfulness.  Not that you're demonstrating anything that everyone doesn't already know about you.



JoeB131 said:


> Gay kids are going to be gay. Period.
> 
> The only question is, do you scream JESUS at them in a loud voice, or do you realize they are going to be gay and be accepted?



  There is only one kind of person who thinks of children as being _“gay”_, or who otherwise thinks of them or describes them in terms of degenerate sexual perversions.  It's against the rules on this forum to come out and say so, but it is quite clear what you are here telling everyone about yourself; and what, about yourself, it is that you are falsely projecting against me and my religion.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 30, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your bizarre obsession with spreading distortions and outright lies against my religion is not relevant to this topic, nor to any other in which you've done so. The only thing that you accomplish by doping so is to display your outright hatred, bigotry, and deceitfulness. Not that you're demonstrating anything that everyone doesn't already know about you.



So I take it that this guy Kimball is all wet and was spreading distortions and lies about your religion, then, or was he misquoted in the article, or was the author of the article spreading distortions and lies about your religion?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 30, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> So I take it that this guy Kimball is all wet and was spreading distortions and lies about your religion, then, or was he misquoted in the article, or was the author of the article spreading distortions and lies about your religion?



  Hateful and deceitful attacks against my religion, as I said, are not relevant to this topic.  I'll say this and no more about that article; the author thereof is either unbelievable ignorant, or else is deliberately being deceitful; mingling outright lies and irrelevancies with random sprinklings of partial truth taken outrageously out of context to make them appear to mean other than what they really mean.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your bizarre obsession with spreading distortions and outright lies against my religion is not relevant to this topic, nor to any other in which you've done so. The only thing that you accomplish by doping so is to display your outright hatred, bigotry, and deceitfulness. Not that you're demonstrating anything that everyone doesn't already know about you.



Guy, the thing is , you can't see the irony.   Your cult was chased from one end of the country to another because people thought your polygamy was deviant.  So it's hilarious that you guys want to persecute LGBTQ folks for much the same reason. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> There is only one kind of person who thinks of children as being _“gay”_, or who otherwise thinks of them or describes them in terms of degenerate sexual perversions. It's against the rules on this forum to come out and say so, but it is quite clear what you are here telling everyone about yourself; and what, about yourself, it is that you are falsely projecting against me and my religion.



Guy, get real.  We knew which kids were going to grow up to be gay before they hit puberty.  It was often the boy who was a bit effeminate or the girl who was a bit butch.  If your argument is that sexual orientation is a choice, then by that logic, you "Decided" to be straight at some point.  

For the record, I'm straight.  Another dude has never appealed to me.  But I get sick and tired of you RELIGIOUS NUTS oppressing folks.  And your fucked up, messed up cult, started by polygamists and pedos, is the worst offender.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Hateful and deceitful attacks against my religion, as I said, are not relevant to this topic. I'll say this and no more about that article; the author thereof is either unbelievable ignorant, or else is deliberately being deceitful; mingling outright lies and irrelevancies with random sprinklings of partial truth taken outrageously out of context to make them appear to mean other than what they really mean.



Naw, dude.... the problem is that it hits the Mark. 

The early Mormon "Church" (nope, it's a cult) practiced Polygamy, including forcing girls as young as 14 to marry old men to make enough babies to fuck their way into the Celestial Heaven.  They only gave up the practice when the Federal Government made the outlawing of Polygamy a condition of Utah entering the Union in 1890. The Prophet of the Mormon Church had a chat with God, and God told him polygamy is bad. 

A bunch of splinter groups didn't get the message...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 1, 2019)

Transsexuals participating in  women's leagues Rugby in the  former +UK 

Women rugby players with broken bones 
Didn't see that coming 

Teh west ......We're going down


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Transsexuals participating in women's leagues Rugby in the former +UK
> 
> Women rugby players with broken bones
> Didn't see that coming
> ...



Yes, no women Rugby players were breaking their bones before those two Trannies joined the league.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > So I take it that this guy Kimball is all wet and was spreading distortions and lies about your religion, then, or was he misquoted in the article, or was the author of the article spreading distortions and lies about your religion?
> ...



What's the topic? The OP was a weird piece on transgenderism that began with references to Catholic inquisitors and Lenin. Then it morphed as the comments hit 200 into some discussion of "immoral ways" and "fucking children."
By post #216, you were all in about discussing sex with children:



Bob Blaylock said:


> What do you think the motive is behind those efforts to force the LGBpbi*WTF* agenda on children in public schools, behind the _“Drag Queen Story Hours”_, and other efforts to force this sick agenda on innocent children?
> 
> Clearly, this is the work of pedophiles, of those who want to f••• children—both literally and figuratively.



What's the topic? The OP was a weird piece on transgenderism that began with unlikely references to Catholic inquisitors and Lenin. Then it morphed as the comments hit 200 into some discussion of "immoral ways" and "fucking children." 

By post #216, you were all in about discussing sex with children, thus changing the topic away from transgenderism:



Bob Blaylock said:


> What do you think the motive is behind those efforts to force the LGBpbi*WTF* agenda on children in public schools, behind the _“Drag Queen Story Hours”_, and other efforts to force this sick agenda on innocent children?
> 
> Clearly, this is the work of pedophiles, of those who want to f••• children—both literally and figuratively.



The article linked by JoeB131 clearly related to this topic. You labeled the author of the article as either ignorant or deceitful. Did she misrepresent the LDS teachings? The guys whom she quoted seem to be woefully near an endorsement of grooming of kids for early sex, marriage, and babies before they are even prepared to live independent adult lives and make their own decisions. Did they misrepresent LDS teachings?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Transsexuals participating in women's leagues Rugby in the former +UK
> ...


The problem is men playing in women's sports 
Men and women are not equals when it comes to physical strength and stamina ...try scientific facts sometime....
Losers who can't keep up with men because they're not good enough are simply taking advantage of the weaker sex...no matter how many trophies they bag they`all willstill always be losers


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> The article linked by JoeB131 clearly related to this topic. You labeled the author of the article as either ignorant or deceitful. Did she misrepresent the LDS teachings? The guys whom she quoted seem to be woefully near an endorsement of grooming of kids for early sex, marriage, and babies before they are even prepared to live independent adult lives and make their own decisions. Did they misrepresent LDS teachings?



  It grossly, outrageously misrepresents LDS teachings, practices, and history.

  But my religion is not relevant to this topic.  The topic is the LGBpbi*WTF* movement intentionally targeting young children to be groomed and drawn into their sick perversions.  Lying about my religion in order to fabricate a false _tu quoque_ argument is just an act of deceitfulness.  My religion does not target children for such sexual abuse, never has, and even if it did, it doesn't excuse the LGBpbi*WTF* bunch doing so.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The article linked by JoeB131 clearly related to this topic. You labeled the author of the article as either ignorant or deceitful. Did she misrepresent the LDS teachings? The guys whom she quoted seem to be woefully near an endorsement of grooming of kids for early sex, marriage, and babies before they are even prepared to live independent adult lives and make their own decisions. Did they misrepresent LDS teachings?
> ...



No. Re-read the OP. It made claims about gender dysphoria after some weirdness about the inquisitors and Lenin. You changed the subject to LGBTs and grooming. JoeB131 then linked an article that suggested that grooming was go on in your religion. The article states that Utah is third in the rate of child marriages in the U.S. The woman who wrote it is a Mormon. The persons she quoted are Mormon. You were the one who brought up the subject of grooming.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The problem is men playing in women's sports
> Men and women are not equals when it comes to physical strength and stamina ...try scientific facts sometime....
> Losers who can't keep up with men because they're not good enough are simply taking advantage of the weaker sex...no matter how many trophies they bag they`all willstill always be losers



If women are athletically inferior, why are we watching them at all?  I find it funny that anyone who doesn't have a family member involved even cares.  "Oh, no, the Effeminate men are beating the butch women in the sport we don't really care that much about!  A tragedy."  Most of you couldn't name your city's WNBA franchise, but if some dude in a wig suits up, then you;re outraged.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It grossly, outrageously misrepresents LDS teachings, practices, and history.
> 
> But my religion is not relevant to this topic. The topic is the LGBpbi*WTF* movement intentionally targeting young children to be groomed and drawn into their sick perversions. Lying about my religion in order to fabricate a false _tu quoque_ argument is just an act of deceitfulness. My religion does not target children for such sexual abuse, never has, and even if it did, it doesn't excuse the LGBpbi*WTF* bunch doing so.



So let me get this straight (no pun intended)...  A hour of "Drag Queen Story Time" is going to scar a child forever, but a lifetime of growing up in a cult that tells you your main function if you have a vagina is to make babies so your man can rule his own planet in the Celestial Heaven doesn't. (Yes, this is what Mormons actually believe!).

Utah leads the country in anti-depressents prescribed to women...  

Study Finds Utah Leads Nation in Antidepressant Use


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> So let me get this straight (no pun intended)...  A hour of "Drag Queen Story Time" is going to scar a child forever, but a lifetime of growing up in a cult that tells you your main function if you have a vagina is to make babies so your man can rule his own planet in the Celestial Heaven doesn't. (Yes, this is what Mormons actually believe!).



  No, Mormons do not believe any such thing, and you know it.  Telling flat-out lies about my religion does nothing to excuse the sexual manipulation and abuse of children which you support.  Even if it was true [which it certainly is not], nothing about it excuses the shit that you defend.


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...




I agree!   ^^^

In sports,men should play with men, women with women and transsexuals with transsexuals.

And that's ALL there is to it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, Mormons do not believe any such thing, and you know it. Telling flat-out lies about my religion does nothing to excuse the sexual manipulation and abuse of children which you support. Even if it was true [which it certainly is not], nothing about it excuses the shit that you defend.



Mormons believe exactly that.. .I've spent a lot of time studying your weird ass cult.  YOu guys believe all sorts of crazy shit. 

No one is manipulating children by telling them that homophobia is a bad thing.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight (no pun intended)...  A hour of "Drag Queen Story Time" is going to scar a child forever, but a lifetime of growing up in a cult that tells you your main function if you have a vagina is to make babies so your man can rule his own planet in the Celestial Heaven doesn't. (Yes, this is what Mormons actually believe!).
> ...



You are the one who changed the topic.

Nobody supports "the sexual manipulation and abuse of children."

Quotes from this Mormon president Kimball and Caroll suggest that your religion has a system for funneling young girls into marriage so they can just pop babies for whomever without being given a chance to establish themselves as adults in the world first and figuring out what they want to do in life. Given their young ages, grooming must have occurred beforehand. You complain about lies and distortions about your faith, and at the same time your leaders are making statements that are quite suspicious. There are organizations of women who are getting out of this system, sometimes with multiple children in tow. People who have never been taught how to make a living, but must do so now for themselves and their kids. The world needs only so many waitresses and shift workers.

It's not only Mormons among whom these problems arise. There's lots of stuff on YouTube and other places on the internet regarding young women who need to leave ultra-Orthodox Judaism, Evangelical Christianity, and Islam after having been groomed for early sex and marriage and then finding themselves in bad situations as a result.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> S…a cult that tells you your main function if you have a vagina is to make babies so your man can rule his own planet in the Celestial Heaven doesn't. (Yes, this is what Mormons actually believe!).





JoeB131 said:


> Mormons believe exactly that.. .I've spent a lot of time studying your weird ass cult.  YOu guys believe all sorts of crazy shit.



  That is a flat-out lie, and you know it.  Not that it's any surprise to see such hateful, malicious lies from you.  It's what you are; it's what you do.  Mormonism has never taught any such thing, and Mormons have never believed any such thing; and in fact, such a belief is wildly irreconcilable with much of what we do believe.

  And once again, your bizarre, malicious lies about my religion are not relevant to the topic of this discussion, other than to demonstrate your lack of credibility on this or any other topic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is a flat-out lie, and you know it. Not that it's any surprise to see such hateful, malicious lies from you. It's what you are; it's what you do. Mormonism has never taught any such thing, and Mormons have never believed any such thing; and in fact, such a belief is wildly irreconcilable with much of what we do believe.
> 
> And once again, your bizarre, malicious lies about my religion are not relevant to the topic of this discussion, other than to demonstrate your lack of credibility on this or any other topic.



So Mormon Wiki is lying then?  

Celestial, Terrestrial, and Telestial Kingdoms - Mormonism, The Mormon Church, Beliefs, & Religion - MormonWiki

Mormon cosmology - Wikipedia

Yes, this is the crazy shit Mormons believe, when they are telling little girls they need to be baby machines, and have no other value in life.  

But telling a kid that it's not a bad thing to be gay... HOW DARE YOU!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

Here's a prediction:

The Transgender Peak will deflate once a critical mass of Transwomen discover that sitting on wet toilet seats is rather disgusting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Here's a prediction:
> 
> The Transgender Peak will deflate once a critical mass of Transwomen discover that sitting on wet toilet seats is rather disgusting.



Okay, if you need to believe that... I'd suspect that's the least of their problems.  

Of course, most of us clean up wet toilet seats before using them...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a prediction:
> ...




Clearly you aren't the one who sits on the toilet seat.  This movement to get rid of Men's and Women's room and to remove urinals is going to result in disgusting, wet toilet seats...especially in public restrooms.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Clearly you aren't the one who sits on the toilet seat. This movement to get rid of Men's and Women's room and to remove urinals is going to result in disgusting, wet toilet seats...especially in public restrooms.



Um, usually, I have to sit on a toilet seat to take a dump...  Most men do...  Of course, I check where I'm sitting first, don't you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> So Mormon Wiki is lying then?
> 
> Celestial, Terrestrial, and Telestial Kingdoms - Mormonism, The Mormon Church, Beliefs, & Religion - MormonWiki
> 
> Mormon cosmology - Wikipedia



  I'm not really familiar with the MormonWiki; but based on the sample's you've provided, it appears to be rather dubious as a reliable source of Mormon teachings and doctrines.  It appears that, like teh Wikipedia, anyone can edited it and insert any content they wish.  That sais…



JoeB131 said:


> Yes, this is the crazy shit Mormons believe, when they are telling little girls they need to be baby machines, and have no other value in life.



  You are flat-out lying.  That is not true, and you know damn well that it isn't true.  And neither of the links that you provided support it.  It's just a malicious, hateful lie, of the sort that you are well known for spreading.   It's because of nonsense like this that nobody on this forum regards you as credible on any subject.



JoeB131 said:


> But telling a kid that it's not a bad thing to be gay... HOW DARE YOU!!!!



  Sexual immorality is a bad thing.  Telling children otherwise, especially encouraging them toward it, is child abuse.  Only pedophiles want to groom children into sexual perversions.

  And the psychological projection and _tu quoque_ on your part is obvious, here; in the form of you falsely accusing one group of grooming little girls to be _“baby machines, _[with]_ no other value in life”_, while openly supporting the grooming of young children to be faggots and trannies.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 3, 2019)

The actual topic of this thread is a theory that gender dysphoria does not exist, despite evidence that it does in the form of young children who show traits of the other sex at an early age.

You have not shown that being LGBT is synonymous with "sexual immorality."

You have not shown that the contention that the Mormons are grooming little girls is false, even though Mormon leaders are making public statements that suggest that this accusation might be true.

You have not shown that JoeB131 has supported the sexual grooming of any child, while making an accusation against him that includes the sort of disgusting language as "faggots and trannies." Is this the language of Mormonism?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, usually, I have to sit on a toilet seat to take a dump...  Most men do...  Of course, I check where I'm sitting first, don't you?


I do, but why would you. You live in Chicago, America's biggest shithole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You are flat-out lying. That is not true, and you know damn well that it isn't true. And neither of the links that you provided support it. It's just a malicious, hateful lie, of the sort that you are well known for spreading. It's because of nonsense like this that nobody on this forum regards you as credible on any subject.



Whatever, guy...  I posted plenty of sources on your cult, a lot of them by Ex-Mormons.  Frankly, all of my encounters with Mormons here just kind of confirm my view of you as an intollerant cult of assholes.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Sexual immorality is a bad thing. Telling children otherwise, especially encouraging them toward it, is child abuse. Only pedophiles want to groom children into sexual perversions.



Sorry, man, I think that any sexual relationship between two consenting adults is acceptable.  Telling kids their sexual feelings are something they will be punished for by a malicious sky fairy is the real child abuse.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> And the psychological projection and _tu quoque_ on your part is obvious, here; in the form of you falsely accusing one group of grooming little girls to be _“baby machines, _[with]_ no other value in life”_, while openly supporting the grooming of young children to be faggots and trannies.



Guy, do you really think there's a kid out there who thinks, 'Dammit, screw conventional thought, I'm gonna be gay!!!"  

Of course not.  If you think otherwise, then ask yourself, when did you "decide" to be straight. 

True story. I had an aunt who was gay.  But she was also very, very religious, thanks to my Grandparents, who were kind of religious nuts. (They wouldn't consent to my mom marrying my dad until she converted to Catholicism, even though after WWII, Dad was not exactly into benevolent sky pixies....)   Well, she PRETENDED to be straight until she died in her 70's. She had a girlfriend on the down-low. She was in a miserable marriage for a year that produced one kid who was kind of a train wreck.  

But as much as I rip on the Catholics, they are positively decent compared to the Cult of Latter Day Liars.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> You have not shown that JoeB131 has supported the sexual grooming of any child, while making an accusation against him that includes the sort of disgusting language as "faggots and trannies." Is this the language of Mormonism?



Sadly, it is.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 3, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...






*"New California Law Requires Separate Restrooms For People Who Think They Are Napoleon Bonaparte*
October 2nd, 2019






SACRAMENTO, CA—A new California law requires businesses to provide separate restrooms for people who think they are Napoleon Bonaparte.

"Not providing a separate restroom for individuals who believe they are actually the 19th-century French emperor is hateful and wrong," said Governor Gavin Newsom as he signed the bill into law Wednesday, flanked by several people dressed as Napoleon Bonaparte. "We will no longer allow these individuals to be discriminated against."

The restrooms will have doorways that are just over 5'7" tall. 19th-century French classical music will be playing. When the person finishes using the restroom, a victorious military parade will be thrown in their honor as they march out of the restroom and back into the business.

"We must affirm these people's beliefs that they are actually Napoleon," said Newsom. "To do anything but reinforce the delusion they've built up around themselves is a hate crime." Those using the new restrooms will be referred to using the pronoun His Imperial and Royal Majesty Napoleon I, By the Grace of God and of the Constitutions of the Empire, Emperor of the French, King of Italy, Mediator of the Swiss Confederation, Protector of the Confederation of the Rhine, Co-Prince of Andorra, under threat of fine or imprisonment.

Any business that does not comply will be burned to the ground by an invading Napoleonic army."
New California Law Requires Separate Restrooms For People Who Think They Are Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Maybe they're just really fat.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



That's not a very nice way to talk about leftist politicians.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Well, you've based your life on the non-truth that you're a worthwhile use of oxygen with a functioning brain.  I assume you do it because facing the truth about yourself would make you run out into traffic.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Which is fairly funny, because of the things men who pretend to be women long for about womanhood, menstrual periods don't even make the list.  I have yet to meet a single one of these _faux _women who rhapsodized about longing to have cramps, bleeding, and water-weight gain once a month.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's clear that your view of such people and groups is poisoned by your own hatred and embrace of evil.



Your cult was started by a con man and kiddie diddler named Joseph Smith.  That guy was evil.



Bob Blaylock said:


> Kid are not _“consenting adults”_. Sexually grooming and indoctrinating them into immoral perversions is pedophilic child abuse.



Or it's simply educating them.  This is the concept you can't get your washed brain around...  Nobody is making kids gay. They were gay when they got there.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course not. Children don't think of sexual perversions, and certainly don't identify themselves with such perversions, unless some sick child molester is filling their heads with that  In a sane society, such molesters would be permanently removed from free society; either put to death or kept in prison for life; and certainly, under no circumstances, be allowed access to children.



1) Reported for trying to sneak my name into a slander.  

2) one more time, people are born gay or straight.  No one has to tell them anything.  We've had gays all through history, even in time periods when religious assholes murdered them for it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > It's clear that your view of such people and groups is poisoned by your own hatred and embrace of evil.
> ...


If people are born gay, then they can never go straight.  Just like someone born straight cant go gay.  

Anne Heche - Wikipedia


> *Partner(s)* Ellen DeGeneres
> (c. 1997; sep. 2000)
> James Tupper
> (c. 2007; sep. 2018)


  Sorry Joe, it is a lifestyle, and people make choices to be gay, because somewhere along their miserable life, they got turned down by the opposite sex and it devastated them.  So angrily they turned to someone who thinks like them, making life much easier but then can never naturally have God's gift.  But like with Anne here, she did find the right man, and has lived the way God meant for her to live, and has two of God's gifts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> If people are born gay, then they can never go straight. Just like someone born straight cant go gay.



Naw, Anne Heche was bisexual.  And nuts. 



andaronjim said:


> Sorry Joe, it is a lifestyle, and people make choices to be gay, because somewhere along their miserable life, they got turned down by the opposite sex and it devastated them. So angrily they turned to someone who thinks like them, making life much easier but then can never naturally have God's gift. But like with Anne here, she did find the right man, and has lived the way God meant for her to live, and has two of God's gifts.



Yeah, buddy, there is no God. Never was.  5 billion people don't believe in your God... how can that be possible?  

I've known a lot of gay folks.  Not a one of them was upset the opposite sex "turned them down".  Some of them even tried to live as straight before coming out.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2019)

*"Progressive Parents Sit Their Kid Down For Talk About The Birds And The Bees And The Birds Who Want To Become Bees And The Bees Who Identify As Birds And Buckle Up, This Might Take A While*
October 8th, 2019





PORTLAND, OR—Local progressive parents Ken and Molly Harper decided it was time to have "the talk" with their preteen daughter, Rayne. 

"Honey, it's time we have a little talk about the birds and the bees," Mr. Harper began nervously. "Not that birds necessarily have to be birds, mind you! I'm not suggesting that we assign biological species at birth. May Gaea forbid it!" After apologizing to any birds he might have offended, he continued. "All I'm saying is that, well, uh---honey, you got anything?"

Molly Harper patted their daughter on the back. "What your father's trying to say is that, well, the birds and the bees... and, well, let's not leave out the birds who want to become bees, and the bees who identify as birds! Maybe we'd better start there and then we'll circle back to the cisspecies birds and bees."

The couple then got out a large bulletin board and began pinning different clippings on it with thumbtacks, slowly connecting all the pieces of information with a web-like pattern of red yarn. "So you can feel like a bee, but present yourself as a bird, but still be attracted to bees, right? I hope that makes sense."

"Not that I'm saying that's superior to polyamorous birds, heavens no!" he stammered, suddenly realizing he had become a bigot. "Uh, what I meant to say is... uh..."

Rayne Harper asked if this was going to be over anytime soon so she could go back to reading _Harry Potter_.

"We're not even close," Mrs. Harper said. "You'd better settle in, this might take a while."

16 hours later, they'd gotten a good halfway through "the talk" and decided to leave the discussion about birds having surgeries when they're still hatchlings to become bees until the following day."
Progressive Parents Sit Their Kid Down For Talk About The Birds And The Bees And The Birds Who Want To Become Bees And The Bees Who Identify As Birds And Buckle Up, This Might Take A While


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2019)

Less confused than that kid is going to be if they tell them that GOD HATES YOU if you don't fit neatly into a pre-determined mold.   

Because that's a way to really, really fuck up a kid, to tell that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 26, 2019)

I continue to call this "the new patriarchy".  It's the 21st century spin on a group of men defining womanhood according to their own stereotypes, and telling women to sit down, shut up, and accept their assigned place in things.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Progressive Parents Sit Their Kid Down For Talk About The Birds And The Bees And The Birds Who Want To Become Bees And The Bees Who Identify As Birds And Buckle Up, This Might Take A While*
> October 8th, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.webmd.com/mental-health/munchausen-by-proxy#1
Saw  this suggested and it really fits


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 26, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Progressive Parents Sit Their Kid Down For Talk About The Birds And The Bees And The Birds Who Want To Become Bees And The Bees Who Identify As Birds And Buckle Up, This Might Take A While*
> ...




They make themselves heroes to the cause at the sacrifice of their children.....

....but, it's a shade better than killing them in the womb.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 26, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Progressive Parents Sit Their Kid Down For Talk About The Birds And The Bees And The Birds Who Want To Become Bees And The Bees Who Identify As Birds And Buckle Up, This Might Take A While*
> ...



Of course it does.  Anyone who thinks prepubescent children are coming up with this crap on their own without being brainwashed into it by the adults in their lives is delusional to the point of insanity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 26, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Not really sure I'm able to rank horrible atrocities that way.

I will say I don't have much trouble connecting the dots between society deciding that unborn children are nuisances which can be tossed in a biohazard bag whenever they're inconvenient, and a society that views children as accessories to be remade according to their "parents'" fashionable choices this season.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 30, 2019)

Motorcyclist Who Identifies As Bicyclist Sets Cycling World Record


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 30, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Can you put yourself in the frame of mind for another…say, the Church officials in charge of the Inquisition, or of Lenin ordering the deaths of millions for the sake of the doctrines he believed would benefit mankind….?
> 
> Throughout history there are examples of horrific behaviors that their proponents fervently believed were the right thing to do. We are living through on of such times.
> 
> ...





I have said before that it is a grave error to allow those who claim to be 'offended' to set the standards of  society.


No where is the error more toxic than in the Transgender Fiasco.



There is a trend among a certain sort of 'parent to sacrifce their child, and become darlings of the Left....I attribute it largely to the fact that the major political party and its subsidiary media has made victims.....weird individuals....heroes and worthy of being celebrated.

Some evidence for the truth of that view:

*"What It’s Like to Lose Your Children to the ‘Transgender Cult,’ From a Mom Who Knows*
Lynn Meagher has two adult children who identify as transgender. “A lot of these kids have concurrent mental health issues, and they find a place to fit in because as soon as you say that you’re trans, you get love-bombed,” she reflects. “You get love-bombed online, you get love-bombed on at school … As soon as you say you’re trans, you turn into a star. And kids are thirsty for that kind of affirmation.”
 I have unfortunately lost two of my children to the transgender cult. I call it a cult, and it really has some very cult-like characteristics to it. So it’s been a very painful journey for me. And so I have learned a lot through that journey."
What It's Like to Lose Your Children to the 'Transgender Cult'


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 23, 2019)

Matt Walsh was talking on his podcast about the school board decision recently in Palatine, IL, that a "transgender female student" - ie. a boy - had a right not only to use the girls' locker room, but to have access to the biological girls while they changed clothes.  He made an excellent point.

Why are parents continuing to put their children in these positions?

I get why leftist lunatic parents happily sacrifice their children on the altar of their own desire to feel "woke".  But why in the Hell do sane parents, the sane parents who showed up to the school board meetings to object to this craziness, then turn around and continue to send their kids to the school?

I can assure you that if I showed up to the school board meeting to protest a proposed policy on the grounds that I thought it was harmful to my child, and they decided to do it anyway, I would not merely shrug and send my kid into the situation I considered harmful.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 23, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I get why leftist lunatic parents happily sacrifice their children on the altar of their own desire to feel "woke".  But why in the Hell do sane parents, the sane parents who showed up to the school board meetings to object to this craziness, then turn around and continue to send their kids to the school?
> 
> I can assure you that if I showed up to the school board meeting to protest a proposed policy on the grounds that I thought it was harmful to my child, and they decided to do it anyway, I would not merely shrug and send my kid into the situation I considered harmful.



  Unfortunately, the public schools have an effective near-monopoly.  It costs money to send kids to private schools, money beyond what a lot of families can afford.  And even if you do send your kids to private school, you still have to pay the taxes to support the public school that you're not using.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I get why leftist lunatic parents happily sacrifice their children on the altar of their own desire to feel "woke".  But why in the Hell do sane parents, the sane parents who showed up to the school board meetings to object to this craziness, then turn around and continue to send their kids to the school?
> ...



Well, this is why I wholeheartedly support the charter school movement.

That being said, I didn't say anything about sending the kids to another school (although that might eventually become necessary if the school board refuses to cooperate).  I said "don't send your daughter into a situation you believe is harmful for her".  You keep her home and inform the school that she will return when you believe she will again be safe and have her privacy respected.

And I have very little respect or sympathy for "I have to endanger my child because protecting her is too much trouble and inconvenience" as an argument.  What if the school board decided that it was okay for the wrestling coach to wander through the girls' locker room whenever he chose?  Would these parents still be making excuses about "Well, I can't afford another alternative, and I'm paying taxes, so she'll just have to keep going here"?

Those taxes are the exact reason I'm suggesting the parents stop being obedient sheep and stand up and act on what they say.  Public schools get funding from tax dollars based on having student butts in the seats.  That means the parents have the power in this situation, however good a job the schools do of bullshitting them into believing otherwise.  Get together, organize a student boycott, and hit 'em in the pocketbook until they remember that they're there to serve the students, not their own fantasies of leftist superiority.

God knows, THEY organize student walkouts over every damned little thing that gets their panties in a wad.


----------



## luchitociencia (Nov 25, 2019)

My children used to come home with homework. It happened that homework was at times painting pages where children where picking up eggs or the Eastern bunny, other pages later with witches, and so forth.

I printed from online pages different topics for my children to color, and threw to the trash the pages given by the teacher. One of my children loved cars, then drawings with sport cars, the another loved airplanes, then drawings with airplanes, and etc.

The teacher called me saying my children's assignments weren't approved and won't be counted as done homework. My reply was the school topics for being color by my children weren't approved in my house. Years with same discussion with different teachers, no one of them called the Principal, no one of them sent my children back home with home work with topics as Eastern, Halloween, Christmas, etc.

Only Independence days, Thanksgiving, and similar were accepted in my house.

As a parent I have the right and privilege to determine what is the best education for my children.

If I have my children going to school these days, with the current problems with mannish girls and effeminate boys, I should be teaching them that the teacher is WRONG and that the one who pretends to be a girl is a effeminate boy.

Simple.

My children have the right to listen "both sides" and both sides must prove their statements.

Surely the school, in this issue, has not a single evidence.


----------

